# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Tutorials >  ALSA Upgrade Script

## soundcheck

Latest post update 02/07/2011




I obviously no longer support my Alsa upgrade scripts. That's why
I've taken them and the description out.


Cheers
SC

----------


## tmtan

great job. I had been looking and thinking about compiling a script to get this done for a while, but never came around. Im glad you finally did, its mid stream right now, but I've been following it closely and it looks like it will be flawless. great job! thanks!  :KDE Star:

----------


## sensimilla

Many thanks for this.

Now I can finally suspend my PC without losing the sound from my audigy value card (using the CA0106 driver). After only 3 and a half years of waiting!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

Much gratitude to all the alsa devs as well.

----------


## bimbot

I've just started learning about Ubuntu and I can't believe how much I'm picking up just by trying to get a stable install.

First, my ATI card wouldn't work by enabling the proprietary drivers through the gui, so I pretty much had to learn how to install the ATI drivers manually.  Now that the display drivers are pretty stable, I have no sound through my HDMI port on my video card.  That lead me to this thread.

Thanks for making it easy for us noobs...I will try to upgrade to 1.0.19 to see if that fixes the problem.

I have a feeling I'm going to frequent these forums in the next couple days, so I do appreciate posts like this.

----------


## emuman

I can't compile ALSA 1.0.19 on my system. The error message is similar to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962695 daximus #39 and clarkey45 #34 reply. I'm using kernel 2.6.28 on intrepid on a powerpc (ps3) system. The same problem existed in kernel 2.6.24 and was fixed in ALSA but maybe only for i386 and not for powerpc? Any background / ideas how to fix this?

----------


## soundcheck

> I can't compile ALSA 1.0.19 on my system. The error message is similar to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962695 daximus #39 and clarkey45 #34 reply. I'm using kernel 2.6.28 on intrepid on a powerpc (ps3) system. The same problem existed in kernel 2.6.24 and was fixed in ALSA but maybe only for i386 and not for powerpc? Any background / ideas how to fix this?


Of course. I do have an idea: Prepare a proper log, using alsa-info.sh and drop a  trouble-ticket to alsa-dev mailing list!  :Wink: 

Cheers

----------


## gkak

thanx for the script

worked perfect on my ACER 7720G/ Ubuntu 8.10

solved my problem with the internal mic. now i can sound record, use skype etc

greetings from greece

giorgos

----------


## sunny_nwho

Thanks a lot!! I can make sound work now. Still I have a problem playing sound though my laptop speakers. I can only hear it from the headphones jack

----------


## heluani

Macbook Air 2.1 
Alsa 1.0.19
No audio from internal speaker, only audio from headphones.
Attached output from alsa-info.sh and uxchecker.sh -a

R.
uxchecker.log.tar

alsa-info.tar

----------


## pike2k

Thank you. I got a 0404 USB2.0 and before with .15/.16 alsa I had pops and scratches on audio. New alsa seems to fix those issues atleast

Now all I miss is working SPDIF (iec958) + ac3/dts passthrough on this card. I'm still rather clueless how to get this to work

----------


## soundcheck

> The second option works for me, I can hear sound, but when I try the first option to play an mp3 file, it doesn't, what could be wrong?


Hi there.

I just figured that my thread subscription got lost. I had the impression nobody was using the script any longer.  :Wink: 

aplay works on .wav only.

----------


## soundcheck

> Howdy!  I have a recent HP mini 1000 (feb 2009, came with MI) that I recently put 9.04 on.  I had the sound working with 8.10 and a home made kernel (trying to patch for a TASCAM US 122L) but after wiping it out and doing a clean install I got nothing (9.04 didn't see any sound devices).
> 
> The aplay -l output looks like:
> 
> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]
> ...


Hi there.

You need to run the Upgrade-script everytime a kernel or Alsa gets updated!


Good luck

----------


## redenex

Oh ok thanks, but my sound still do not work!

----------


## soundcheck

> Oh ok thanks, but my sound still do not work!


Last time you said that "speakertest" worked - is it still the case?

In this case I'd say - In general it works. 

It still looks to me like a configuration issue on your side.

You might want to checkout your alsamixer settings again.

----------


## redenex

> Last time you said that "speakertest" worked - is it still the case?
> 
> In this case I'd say - In general it works. 
> 
> It still looks to me like a configuration issue on your side.
> 
> You might want to checkout your alsamixer settings again.


I am sure it is. As I mentioned, I have a fresh installation on Intrepid and when I played a song I HAD SOUND for about 2 minutes and froze - never 
recovered sound since. I know it generally works, but something IS wrong!! 





> root@AbleBlue:/home/moon# aplay -l
> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC268 Digital [ALC268 Digital]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
> ...

----------


## soundcheck

As you can see. Alsamixer is still "1.0.17". The upgrade did not run through (properly). The logfile will tell us  more about it.

Then you got "pulseaudio" as mixer-device defined. You need to get rid 
of it. You need to set your default device to Alsa under 
System/Preferences/Sound.

Hint: You can start alsamixer on a dedicated device if you type 

alsamixer -c0   

for your card 0. It would be -c1 for your 2nd card.

----------


## redenex

It shows Alsamixer 1.0.19, so how do I get hold of log file? And should I remove all pulseaudio packages?

----------


## soundcheck

> It shows Alsamixer 1.0.19, so how do I get hold of log file? And should I remove all pulseaudio packages?


OK. "Now" it shows 1.0.19. There was a different screen-shot before showing 1.0.17 and pulse .  :Wink: 

No you don't have to remove pulseaudio. This is gonna be a difficult task anyhow. Its integration into Intrepid is a mess. The guys didn't seem to follow any rules when doing it. 
There are open trouble-tickets about this. It seems that they have done something about it in Jaunty.  

If you disable pulseaudio under preferences it should be OK.

The upgrade-logfile is stored under /var/log you'll see a file starting with "Alsa...$date-timestamp".

----------


## redenex

All right, I have removed pulseaudio completely. Going for a reboot, let's pray for the best  :Smile:

----------


## redenex

Sorry about that, yes it was a wrong screen shot I uploaded before, and since edited.

I found the log file,, but cant attach it since the size it way too huge. But I guess the installation has come out fine.

----------


## soundcheck

As the next step you'll have a look at the HD-audio models file, which is
available in the first post. Lookup the model-id matching your codec.

Even though you run a known codec ALC268, it doesn't mean that the mapping of ports works correctly. Every motherboard looks different.

You need to look up a model-id which comes close to your machine in above mentioned file. You can even try all of them one after another.
You need to reboot the machine everytime you change this.

You need to assign this model-id to your diver: snd-hda-intel in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.base

the line at the bottom of the file will look like :

options snd-hda-intel index=0 model=xxxxxx

xxxxxx is the id as shown in the file matching your machine best.



If all this is still not working you need to run the script with the -snap option to get the very latest drivers from the development tree.

As I read above you need to install the patch program first before your run the -snap option: sudo apt-get install patch

----------


## redenex

I am on HP TX1005AU which means 



> ALC861VD/660VD
> ==============
>   3stack	3-jack
>   3stack-dig	3-jack with SPDIF OUT
>   6stack-dig	6-jack with SPDIF OUT
>   3stack-660	3-jack (for ALC660VD)
>   3stack-660-digout 3-jack with SPDIF OUT (for ALC660VD)
>   lenovo	Lenovo 3000 C200
>   dallas	Dallas laptops
> ...



Should I append this line you mentioned to my file? (as below)



```
# autoloader aliases
install sound-slot-0 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-0
install sound-slot-1 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-1
install sound-slot-2 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-2
install sound-slot-3 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-3
install sound-slot-4 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-4
install sound-slot-5 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-5
install sound-slot-6 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-6
install sound-slot-7 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-7

# Cause optional modules to be loaded above generic modules
install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-ioctl32 ; : ; }
install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq ; }
install snd-pcm /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-pcm && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-pcm-oss ; : ; }
install snd-mixer /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-mixer && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-mixer-oss ; : ; }
install snd-seq /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-seq && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-midi ; /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-oss ; : ; }
install snd-rawmidi /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-rawmidi && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet snd-seq-midi ; : ; }
# Cause optional modules to be loaded above sound card driver modules
install snd-emu10k1 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-emu10k1 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-emu10k1-synth ; }
install snd-via82xx /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-via82xx $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq ; }

# Load saa7134-alsa instead of saa7134 (which gets dragged in by it anyway)
install saa7134 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install saa7134 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb saa7134-alsa ; : ; }

# Load snd-seq for devices that don't have hardware midi;
#   Ubuntu #26283, #43682, #56005; works around Ubuntu #34831 for
#   non-Creative Labs PCI hardware
install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd && { /sbin/modprobe -Qb snd-seq ; }
# Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0
options bt87x index=-2
options cx88_alsa index=-2
options saa7134-alsa index=-2
options snd-atiixp-modem index=-2
options snd-intel8x0m index=-2
options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2
options snd-usb-audio index=-2
options snd-usb-usx2y index=-2
options snd-usb-caiaq index=-2
# Ubuntu #62691, enable MPU for snd-cmipci
options snd-cmipci mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388
# Keep snd-pcsp from beeing loaded as first soundcard
options snd-pcsp index=-2
```

----------


## soundcheck

As you can see the codec is a different one:

ALC268 is yours:



```

ALC267/268
==========
  quanta-il1	Quanta IL1 mini-notebook
  3stack	3-stack model
  toshiba	Toshiba A205
  acer		Acer laptops
  acer-dmic	Acer laptops with digital-mic
  acer-aspire	Acer Aspire One
  dell		Dell OEM laptops (Vostro 1200)
  zepto		Zepto laptops
  test		for testing/debugging purpose, almost all controls can
		adjusted.  Appearing only when compiled with
		$CONFIG_SND_DEBUG=y
  auto		auto-config reading BIOS (default)
```

Your HP is not in there. I'll checkout that latest snapshot.

----------


## redenex

oh okay! Thanks. Also please guide me as to how to append that line in the file.

----------


## soundcheck

The newest snapshot comes with quite some new codecs.

I'd recommend  better to install it. ( use -snap option)

Afterwards (after reboot)  you can look up codec details here:

less /proc/asound/card0/codec#0

In the header you'll find your codec.


You can edit the file:

sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.base

Just add the line mentioned earlier

The new HD-Audio-Models file you'll find here:

/usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.19.old/alsa-driver-1.0.19/alsa-kernel/Documentation/HD-Audio-Models.txt

run: gedit /usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.19.old/alsa-driver-1.0.19/alsa-kernel/Documentation/HD-Audio-Models.txt


I gotta run now. The principle how to tackle your problem should be clear by now.

If all this won't help you need to write a trouble ticket for this. You need to run the alsa-info.sh script and send it to the alsa-mailing list otherwise the ALSA guys won't move.

----------


## redenex

Sorry asking, I am not a technical expert, but how or where do I get to install the  new"snapshot" from? Can I do an apt-get install?

----------


## soundcheck

> Sorry asking, I am not a technical expert, but how or where do I get to install the  new"snapshot" from? Can I do an apt-get install?


No. It is all prepared for cases like yours.  :Wink: 

You need to run my script with the "-snap" option.
It downloads/compiles and installs the latest snapshot.

But again run a:

sudo apt-get install patch 

due to whatever reasons first (people are reporting that the utility is missing)

----------


## redenex

Yup thanks, I figured it out. Installation in progress, will keep you updated!

** keeping fingers crossed **

----------


## redenex

Thanks for all the help here, but ironically it is not working. And for now I give up and am frustrated!!! Either it wont work, or that I did something wrong!!!  :Sad:

----------


## redenex

I updraded to Jaunty still sound will not work! Funny life it is!

----------


## soundcheck

> I updraded to Jaunty still sound will not work! Funny life it is!


With the latest ALSA snapshot, which you installed earlier, you're at least half a year ahead of Jaunty.  :Wink:  In the end you did a "rollback" in terms of Alsa.

----------


## redenex

haha, I rolled back Jaunty as well. Anyway, for the time being I may have to rely on Vista to listen to songs! I give up for now!

----------


## soundcheck

> haha, I rolled back Jaunty as well. Anyway, for the time being I may have to rely on Vista to listen to songs! I give up for now!


Never give up!  :Wink:  Just send a mail to the alsa-mailing-list (they won't kill you - they ask for it) and your problem might get resolved quickly.
You just need to send them the logilfe of their alsa-info.sh script.

----------


## redenex

Will do, I reinstalled Intrepid for now, so I have to re-run the script and send them the details. Thanks again.

----------


## mixtri

Soundcheck!
Thanks for your useful script. I ran it as instructed and got sound through my EMU 1212m sound card for the first time ever on Ubuntu.
However my problem now is upon rebooting I loose the sound.

Is there something else I need to do? like post installation configuration, using a gedit style configuration file or something.

The only way I can get the sound back is by running the script using the -r option, rebooting then starting afresh using the -d then -i for install; which again gives me sound, however upon rebooting the sound disappears. Help!!

----------


## soundcheck

> Soundcheck!
> Thanks for your useful script. I ran it as instructed and got sound through my EMU 1212m sound card for the first time ever on Ubuntu.
> However my problem now is upon rebooting I loose the sound.
> 
> Is there something else I need to do? like post installation configuration, using a gedit style configuration file or something.
> 
> The only way I can get the sound back is by running the script using the -r option, rebooting then starting afresh using the -d then -i for install; which again gives me sound, however upon rebooting the sound disappears. Help!!


That's a good one.

1. I assume you aren't booting different kernels.
2. Did you run the "mandatory, minimum checks and configs" ?
   Did you fix the indexes, check alsamixer etc.

----------


## NiksaVel

Similar problem here...  

been using kubuntu 8.10, but it's so incomplete I decided to revisit gnome world...   installed Linux Mint 6  (it's intrepid based) and surprisingly lost sound.


Now comes the wierdness...

adter running the script  (thnx btw!!) I got sound, but only stereo, and dolby and other surround is muted. 
than I run sudo alsa force-reload and everything works perfectly until the second reboot.

Very wierd..   what to do?


btw...   it's an intel integrated card using S/PDIF optical out...  not at the comp atm for aditional info...

----------


## soundcheck

> Similar problem here...  
> 
> been using kubuntu 8.10, but it's so incomplete I decided to revisit gnome world...   installed Linux Mint 6  (it's intrepid based) and surprisingly lost sound.
> 
> 
> Now comes the wierdness...
> 
> adter running the script  (thnx btw!!) I got sound, but only stereo, and dolby and other surround is muted. 
> than I run sudo alsa force-reload and everything works perfectly until the second reboot.
> ...


I just run stereo-out only. Something wrong with asound.conf/.asoundrc?
Why does this happen after 2nd reboot?  :Confused: 

Mint is no problem ( at least stereo). My 2nd machine runs Mint.

----------


## NiksaVel

I don't know how to troubleshoot those files...  not very knowledgeable with alsa.....


having full surround working is a must as this is my HTPC... 


running boxee mostly, but same behaviour with totem and vlc...

----------


## sms0611

Fantastic, great script.

After searching for months trying to sort out the sound problems with my PowerMac G4 finally something that works.

Just one smallish point

After instalation my sound device was changed from PowerMac Tumbler to SoundByLayout in order to get it back I had to run

sudo alsaconf

then restart alsa

now at last sound is great.

many thanks.

----------


## Dr.Suave

Hi - trying to upgrade to the latest Alsa, to get support for the Creative Emu 0404. The website says I should use this command at the crucial stage:



```
./configure --with-cards=emu10k1 --with-sequencer=yes ; make ; make install
```

Right at the end of the process I get this:



```
cp snd-hwdep.ko snd-page-alloc.ko snd-pcm.ko snd-rawmidi.ko snd-timer.ko snd.ko /lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/sound/acore
cp: cannot stat `snd-hwdep.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd-page-alloc.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd-pcm.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd-rawmidi.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd-timer.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd.ko': No such file or directory
make[1]: *** [modules_install] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.19/acore'
make: *** [install-modules] Error 1
```

Does anyone have any ideas? Can I run this script with the emu10k1 option at all?

Thanks a lot

Wilf

----------


## Ian Clark

After upgrade from 8.04, my mic input was broken.  I installed this script but to no avail.  I finally found a fix for it here, and I recommend it to anyone who has sound but can't get mic capture to work.

----------


## jwerpy

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!

I just upgraded my 8.10 mythbuntu box and completely lost the sound. I feared a long drawn out process of getting alsa working again.  But after 20 minutes of googling and some despair on my part as to lack of information, I stumbled across your post.  

Your script works like a charm.  Excellent work.

Thanks again.

----------


## soundcheck

> Hi - trying to upgrade to the latest Alsa, to get support for the Creative Emu 0404. The website says I should use this command at the crucial stage:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ./configure --with-cards=emu10k1 --with-sequencer=yes ; make ; make install
> ```
> 
> Right at the end of the process I get this:
> ...


Run my script. And everything should be fine. emu10k1 will be covered  :Wink: 

Anyhow -- your above emu10k1 config will also work. But you'll loose your internal sound if you compile it as you do above. You should at least add "hda-intel" . That's why I recommend to compile "all". It won't hurt! And doesn't matter what you plug in it'll work as long as Alsa supports it  :Wink: 

Your problem should be a different one though:

Install the kernel-headers (done by the script)

sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`

You than can try run the configure with option "--with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`"


Good luck.

----------


## dspisak

My god, it worked!  Soundcheck, thank you so much for the script and the tips.  After some other upgrade the sound had quit completely and I was going nuts looking for a solution.  After running your script my sound has returned.  FWIW, my initial installation indicated the on-board sound device as ALC888.  After running your script the device is now recognised as ALC1200, which is what is specified in the MB manufacturer's specifications.

After running your script I had sound and could play .mp3 and .wav files but no streaming audio off of the 'net.  I solved that by setting the System/Preferences/Sound preferences from Autodetect to ALSA and restarting Firefox. Thanks to "bcooperb" in the thread "HELP! Music with Rhythmbox Music Player but not on Firefox???" for the tip.

My system:
MB - Asus M3A78-T, 0802 bios
CPU - AMD Phenom II x4 810, 3.18 GHz
RAM - 2 GB Crucial PC8500
On-board Video - ATI Radeon HD 3300
On-board Audio - ATI RS780 Azalia / ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) / ALC1200
OS - ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-11-generic

----------


## NiksaVel

In reply to my previous post regarding having to reload alsa all the time when using the S/PDIF surround - I've installed the -snap version and EVERYTHING works perfectly now!!!  Didn't have to change anything at all...  just updated alsa with your script and reinstalled the computer.

Thank you!


Ant tham again - after the second reboot I am back down to the same problem...   after reboot I only have stereo, running 5.1 movies gives me no sound. Even my amplifier shows that there is no sound info recieving.  Running alsa force-reload gives normal working system...

But after every second reboot I need to rerun it.

----------


## D3M3NTU

I thought if i make the upgrade i wouldnt have problem with the sound playing in speakers and headphones at the same time...but i still have the problem....what can i do so i wont have sound in speakers and just in headphones?  :Sad: 
Maybe i did something wrong when installing the upgrade? i set all other options on ALSA in sound preferences except the default mixer bla bla.I put that one on HDA (alsa mixer). So whats the problem that i still hear sound in headphones and speakers too? someone please help me this is the secound week im trying to fix the problem and searching on the net for solutions  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Ian Clark

I've installed the script and successfully upgraded ALSA.  Thanks bigtime for that  :Very Happy: 

Even so, running "amixer set 'Capture' cap" was the only way to get the mic detected (GUI methods didn't work) in other apps, but Ekiga still will not detect it.

1. Skype detects the mic, as does Audacity and Voicerecorder
(had to run "amixer set 'Capture' cap" to get this running)
2. When running Ekiga in terminal, the following error is given:
ALSA lib pcm.c:2202 :Sad: snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM cards.pcm.default
Segmentation fault
3. Though Skype detects the mic, it still gives a similar error in terminal:
ALSA lib pcm.c:2202 :Sad: snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM cards.pcm.hdmi
4. pulseaudio and jackd are not installed

Any ideas on what this error means or how to fix it?

----------


## D3M3NTU

I WANT A FU****G SOLUTION IM GETTING DESPERATE....i use UBUNTU for movies music and navigating on the net....and programing somethimes...but if i cant use to listen to music and movies with HEADPHONES in a word ubuntu SUCKS....what king of OS is this and the headphones dont work as they should? im getting mad now its almost 2 weeks and still no resolve on my problem im getting MAD and im startin to F ubuntu in a matter of days.

PLeaSE SOMEONE HELP ME WITH THIS F PROBLEM..

----------


## TSJason

> I WANT A FU****G SOLUTION IM GETTING DESPERATE....i use UBUNTU for movies music and navigating on the net....and programing somethimes...but if i cant use to listen to music and movies with HEADPHONES in a word ubuntu SUCKS....what king of OS is this and the headphones dont work as they should? im getting mad now its almost 2 weeks and still no resolve on my problem im getting MAD and im startin to F ubuntu in a matter of days.
> 
> PLeaSE SOMEONE HELP ME WITH THIS F PROBLEM..


Maybe you should go use Windows. You apparently don't understand what Linux is all about. It's certainly not for everybody.

----------


## DGeeez

I downloaded and installed (so I think) the AlsaUpgrade, so thanks! The trouble is that I still don't have more than a sixteenth of the sound which my laptop can produce. 

I had previously downloaded and installed Pulse Audio over the default settings, per another thread on this site, but found that the sound had gone from bad to even worse (just barely audible at all, with your ear right up on it). Concerned that it would be less difficult to do a clean install of Ubuntu (Intrepid) than to undo those changes, that's what I did. Prior to the clean install, I was able to look at the mixer sliders (following the installation of Pulse Audio) in Applications>Sound & Video, but now that menu item, as it is with several others which are on it, don't yield anything when I click on it. This seems a bit strange to me, but at least I had access to System>Preferences>Sound, where everything was set on Auto, and included options (which all did the same thing when tested) were Intel HD and PulseAudio...hmmm. They all do the same thing, equally bad now, so I'm wondering what's with that?

I went to your thread which led me to this one, where I edited the AlsaBase file in /etc/modprobe.d, adding this line:


```
options snd-hda-intel model=dallas
```

At least, I think that's how you told me to specify the code for my make and model (computer, not sound card). When that didn't improve my sound on the reboot, I replaced "dallas" with "Toshiba", and when on the reboot it again remained the same, "Toshiba dallas". That caused my computer to get lost altogether for sound, it locked up the main GNOME bar volume slider. So, I know that Ubuntu detects my sound chip (card, whichever), but it isn't using it correctly, and now, so many codecs and upgrades later, I'm still getting the same awful performance - plus, since this Ubuntu install, I cannot even access the mixer in the Applications menu.

My laptop is a Toshiba Satellite L305 (-S5933 if that matters), and has the Intel HD Audio Controller (ICH9 Family, 828011). I have not made any modifications besides the enabling of wireless network detection, the default upgrades which the big red arrow called for, what is described above, and what you posted on this specific thread, concerning the AlsaUpgrade.

When I did the AlsaUpgrade, following the four steps which you had posted, everything seemed to go well, but this last command which you specified had me confused:


```
sudo ./AlsaUpgrade-1.0.x-rev-1.16.sh
```

Terminal would not accept the above command just that way. It listed options, and apparently at least one was required. It had me scratching my head, but I tried -di, and then -i. Both yielded some action, and then a long wait, but no report of success when it was finished, but I guess it could be presumed to have been done. Oh, what was also strange, considering that I was in the same directory as AlsaUpgrade-1.0.x-rev-1.16.sh (when I wasn't, the command failed altogether) is that when I used this command with one of the options it required, it prompted me for further input before it could begin. I didn't know what else to type other than the file name, so I did, and it moved on from there. Now, another fix, and another reboot later (and I'm really sorry I have to keep asking this), I still don't have any performance improvement - so, is there something else which you think will work, or is it now looking like Alsa still hasn't caught up with Toshiba?

----------


## D3M3NTU

> Maybe you should go use Windows. You apparently don't understand what Linux is all about. It's certainly not for everybody.


I just saying that im a nervous type and i lose my temper realy fast and i hate when i cant watch a damn movie in the time that i have free at work....so i ask again what else can i do so i can have the headphones work properly?

I saw at others that this upgrade worked for someone wich had the same problems as i have...but why its doesnt work for me? from what i read at the people that the upgrade worked they had the same sound card, so thats why im too angry because at me it doesnt work. PLEASE i want the headphones to work so in the time that i have free at work i can listen to music or see a movie without let the others know(that will get me in trouble).
Thx i really would apreciate some help.

----------


## DGeeez

> Maybe you should go use Windows. You apparently don't understand what Linux is all about. It's certainly not for everybody.


I'm really sad that this needs saying, but here you have a direct result of Ubuntu promotion hype. It's all over the posts, including this forum. You may not have participated in the nonsense yourself, but it's now your problem just as it is for everyone involved. The site newbie faq says that Ubuntu is "not hard" to use. Ok, well if spending all of your free time at your keyboard chasing down fixes for wireless access, media codecs, video problems, sound issues (worst of all for me), and unbelievable bugs in need of fixing, leaving you with no time for basic household chores, much less socializing isn't considered "hard" by the Ubuntu promotion team, than I wonder what their own definition of that word is. You can save it with the "ubuntu is not Windows" rhetoric, it's getting to sound more like a religious cult every time I hear that. This is what you hear AFTER you've already jumped in! 

I realize that my own setup problems are unusual, and that Toshiba isn't exactly mainstream, but we have people making some pretty far out statements, which others are following - my favorite is that Linux will beat out Windows. If I had experienced just one tenth of the grief which I have so far, I'd be on the floor laughing at that one. Windows is so easy to set up and use, that even the mentally challenged can find their way around it. Now they've found their way to Ubuntu, and found that it's not what it was hyped up to be. Very few can honestly be expected to find this to be less than an all-consuming challenge, and while it's a great product if you can get it working, not all will be able to accomplish that for all their hours of effort - how do you expect them to react? I'm sorry that you dedicated techs now have to deal with this, but you can't blame them for it. 

As for me, I was told that Ubuntu has a GUI, but not what was missing. They did say not to be afraid of the command line, which I'm not - it's the endless hours of futility when fixes are followed to the last letter, dot, and slash which are causing me the worst nightmares in a very long time. But with all the time invested already, don't tell me to go use Windows - I wanna get this monster fixed! If that isn't possible, please be honest enough to admit that the Linux community still doesn't have support for my hardware. Thank you very much!

----------


## Ian Clark

I guess the rule of thumb for those who want things to just work is stick to the LTS releases only.  I actually had a pretty good experience in comparison to Windows with 8.04.  I found myself curious about getting a video editor to work in Ubuntu and heard that 8.10 supports a later version of Open Movie Editor.  That's how I got sucked in to a non-LTS Ubuntu (Intrepid), which is now, too, consuming a lot of my time in reading boards, trying commands, and filing bug reports.

I'm more than willing to put my spare time into filing bug reports - I think that's giving back to the community.  But yeah I somewhat regret upgrading to 8.10 right now.

----------


## D3M3NTU

Guys cut with the crap i need a fix to the problem that i have with HDA intel (ALSA mixer) i have sound in speakers too when i plug the headphones.I did the ALSA Upgrade Script and the problem still persists.Can someone help me to solve my problem? or im just waste my time here  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ccoupe

Hi,

I have a problem with the upgrade script (running 8.10/AMD64). I also have some audio problems I was hoping ALSA 1.0.19 would help with. First though, the script dies compiling in plugins/a52 with a 


```
/usr/local/lib/libavcodec.a: could not read symbols: Bad value
```

I'm guessing my compile and install of the latest ffmpeg (0.5) isn't sitting right with the ALSA code base or maybe it's this script. So far, nothing has been harmed by trying. 

The actual sound problem I want to fix is to record from the line-in jack. In 8.04 it sort of worked (with regular chirps every few seconds). I upgraded to 8.10. Now all I can record is silence. Somehow, I came to believe that ALSA isn't "really" using the correct input. It's an NVidia/Realtek ALC-883. Now, neither the mic or line-in record. Yet, there is music passing thru. There's an FM tuner on line-in and and an amplifier/speakers on line out. Line-in and line-out are working, linked [looped like the tape monitor they sit between]. It only stops when I reboot and it restarts early in the boot process. I've removed PulseAudio. Something else is linking line-in to line-out and hiding the connections or sharing them. This hidden loopback has to be in ALSA or it's config files. 

Any ideas? On either the a52 compile problem or how or where to understand what Alsa is doing? Please don't say their wiki.

----------


## DGeeez

> I guess the rule of thumb for those who want things to just work is stick to the LTS releases only.  I actually had a pretty good experience in comparison to Windows with 8.04.  I found myself curious about getting a video editor to work in Ubuntu and heard that 8.10 supports a later version of Open Movie Editor.  That's how I got sucked in to a non-LTS Ubuntu (Intrepid), which is now, too, consuming a lot of my time in reading boards, trying commands, and filing bug reports.


So I have heard, and so I tried. You may need an older machine to run 8.04 - my Acer desktop wouldn't even load my 8.04 CD (downloaded from separate sources and burned twice), and that machine is over a year old! I bought my laptop just two months ago, and then made the mistake of forgetting to defrag that stupid whole-drive Windows partition before shrinking it down - so I'm in a bit of a bind here! It's truly amazing how quickly Windows will scatter everything here and there. For reasons like this, I am perfectly willing to sing Linux praises, if the people who run this site would just make it easier to setup, with better support. I don't expect it to be as easy as Windows, and I do appreciate the inexorable superiority of command line power. But if a system remains accessible only to dedicated geeks, than how does that make it practical to those who have interests away from the keyboard? Maybe Alsa needs to start buying products for reverse-engineering, rather than wait for the industry to talk to them - I'd donate money for that cause, if I were convinced it would keep their drivers up-to-date.




> I'm more than willing to put my spare time into filing bug reports - I think that's giving back to the community.  But yeah I somewhat regret upgrading to 8.10 right now.


I've already written out my list of bugs, which I'll file as soon as I get my computers working passably.

----------


## MrSpider

The script would be faster if you use make -j4 (4 jobs) instead of a normal make

----------


## ccoupe

I fixed the libavcodec problem and Alsa 1.0.19 is install, just as the script promises. 

FWIF, in my ffmpeg tree, make clean; ./configure -enable-shared; make; sudo make install; Previously, Alsa looked in /usr/local/lib and found a non-shared libavcodec library and choked (rightfully) when compiling.

----------


## earthtux

1. Name your Ubuntu revision:8.10,x86_64
2. Kernel revision:2.6.27-11-generic
3. Alsa revision:

Driver version:     1.0.19
Library version:    1.0.19
Utilities version:  1.0.19
Kernel release:    2.6.27-11-generic
Operating System:  GNU/Linux
Architecture:      x86_64
Processor:         unknown
SMP Enabled:       Yes


!!ALSA Version
!!------------

Driver version:     1.0.19
Library version:    1.0.19
Utilities version:  1.0.19

4. Upgrade script revision
ALSA-Configuration1.0.19.tar
ALSA-Configuration1.0.19.txt
alsa-info.sh
alsa-info.sh.1.0.19.tar
alsa-info.txt
AlsaUpgrade-1.0.x-rev-1.16.sh
AlsaUpgrade-1.0.x-rev-1.16.tar
dirlist
HD-Audio-Models.tar
HD-Audio-Models.txt
uxchecker-1.05.sh
uxchecker-1.05.tar

5. A bit of background what you've done resp. done before
I lost my sound 3 days ago after a system update, I was using pulseaudio as my sound server, then I followed this link 
to stop the pulseaudio 
http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/...buntu-810.html
also removed pulseaudio from the session manager

6. Attach the relevant logs
link of my alsa-info.txt
http://www.mediafire.com/upload_comp...id=35ylzge11m3
could you please tell me where the log file generated by uxchecker-1.05.sh?
cause i couldnt find it. and which part of the info is not security-related?
thx

screenshot of my sound preferences
http://www.mediafire.com/?1dgtiymbizg
screenshot of my gnome mixer
http://www.mediafire.com/?dzb9wnmtwjb

----------


## kochstudio

Thanks a lot for the great work.
Works perfekt on a Lenovo S10e netbook and Skype (I was unable to get the Mikro work) with Jaunty UNR beta installed.
again thanks  :Smile:

----------


## earthtux

> 1. Name your Ubuntu revision:8.10,x86_64
> 2. Kernel revision:2.6.27-11-generic
> 3. Alsa revision:
> 
> Driver version:     1.0.19
> Library version:    1.0.19
> Utilities version:  1.0.19
> Kernel release:    2.6.27-11-generic
> Operating System:  GNU/Linux
> ...


can anyone help me? thx

----------


## robynhub

The alsa upgrade script uninstaller don't work.
Before restoring execute:



```
sudo rm -Rf /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/sound
```

and then



```
sudo ./AlsaUpgrade-1.0.x-rev-1.16.sh -r
```

to make it work.
Tested with jaunty beta

----------


## Tuxoid

Thank you very. My sound stopped working after the most recent kernel upgrade and I thought I was screw. However, you little script not only got me my audio back, I have way better playback quality with the new driver.

Thank you

----------


## korgman

The last few hours have been painful. I updated my mythbuntu system after 2 months of just leaving it alone. I reinstalled the Nvidia 180.22 drivers and got vid working immediately. But I now I no sound over HDMI and I have fought for the last 3 hours to get it back.

I reinstalled ALSA using the script here:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...10#post6589810

I ran alsa -l and got:
matt@mythbuntu:~$ aplay -l
Code:

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC1200 Analog [ALC1200 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC1200 Digital [ALC1200 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: NVIDIA HDMI [NVIDIA HDMI]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0


So it is seeing the HDMI output! Good, but it used to look like this (subdevices are different numbers):
Code:

matt@mythbuntu:/etc$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC1200 Analog [ALC1200 Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC1200 Digital [ALC1200 Digital]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: NVIDIA HDMI [NVIDIA HDMI]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

I used to get sound using this command, but my receiver won't acknowledge there is any audio input:
Code:

speaker-test -Dplughw:0,3 -c2

I use this asound.conf file that I know is overkill. I found it on the net months ago and it worked for me so I just left it.

When I run alsamixer I get this new problem:
Code:

matt@mythbuntu:~$ sudo alsamixer
[sudo] password for matt: 

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Invalid argument

I am really mad that I upgraded a working MythTV system. WTF was I thinking? Any ideas?

MAtt

----------


## redenex

I removed pulseaudio completely and have Alsa set, but still my problem remains the same. When I play a song, it plays for about 5 seconds and dies out and no sound after that.  :Guitar:

----------


## soundcheck

> The alsa upgrade script uninstaller don't work.
> Before restoring execute:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo rm -Rf /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/sound
> ```
> 
> ...


THX a lot. I'll check it out and change this. Cheers

----------


## soundcheck

> The last few hours have been painful. I updated my mythbuntu system after 2 months of just leaving it alone. I reinstalled the Nvidia 180.22 drivers and got vid working immediately. But I now I no sound over HDMI and I have fought for the last 3 hours to get it back.
> 
> I reinstalled ALSA using the script here:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...10#post6589810
> 
> I ran alsa -l and got:
> matt@mythbuntu:~$ aplay -l
> Code:
> 
> ...


1. Don't run  alsamixer as root. 
2. You might also check your preferences/sound and your extended      gnome-mixer settings.
3. Perhaps you just try a plain aplay -dplughw:........

Good luck

----------


## soundcheck

> I removed pulseaudio completely and have Alsa set, but still my problem remains the same. When I play a song, it plays for about 5 seconds and dies out and no sound after that.


Do you have a chance to try another soundcard/output?

----------


## soundcheck

> 1. Name your Ubuntu revision:8.10,x86_64
> 2. Kernel revision:2.6.27-11-generic
> 3. Alsa revision:
> 
> Driver version:     1.0.19
> Library version:    1.0.19
> Utilities version:  1.0.19
> Kernel release:    2.6.27-11-generic
> Operating System:  GNU/Linux
> ...


The log files you'll find under /var/log.

----------


## redenex

> Do you have a chance to try another soundcard/output?


Can you guide me how I do that please?

----------


## Xyem

> Thank you very. My sound stopped working after the most recent kernel upgrade and I thought I was screw. However, you little script not only got me my audio back, I have way better playback quality with the new driver.
> 
> Thank you


I've had this happen on two Intrepid machines that were running the latest Alsa from this script ( my laptop and my fathers laptop ) where suddenly the sound no longer worked. On my laptop, I had to add myself back to the 'audio' group and re-run this script. When my father had the same problem I just did the same thing which brought sound back in both cases. On another Intrepid machine, there hasn't been a problem but it is using the Alsa from the repo.

Perhaps this should be noted in the opening post?

----------


## Ian Clark

The nvidia upgrade for Intrepid borked my sound totally.  All work up to now destroyed, no mic, no sound whatsoever.  I filed a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/358470

Pulse audio is disabled according to these steps.

----------


## soundcheck

> I've had this happen on two Intrepid machines that were running the latest Alsa from this script ( my laptop and my fathers laptop ) where suddenly the sound no longer worked. On my laptop, I had to add myself back to the 'audio' group and re-run this script. When my father had the same problem I just did the same thing which brought sound back in both cases. On another Intrepid machine, there hasn't been a problem but it is using the Alsa from the repo.
> 
> Perhaps this should be noted in the opening post?



Hi there.

It is noted!  

Any Alsa or kernel-update/upgrade requires rerunning 
the script. 
Thus e.g. upgrading your Ubuntu from Intrepid to Jaunty will require rerunning the script.

I also made clear that the script is not intended for people without any knowledge about Linux. (Even though it seems to work quite well for many of them). You should be able to read what I've done in there and understand it. It is not rocket science. 

Don't blame me if something gets screwed!

General remark:

If you see that even Jaunty - in its BETA state - is far behind ALSA current stable releases ( I don't want to start mentioning the possibility to install the latest driver snapshot with the script), I think it is well worth the extra effort.

It seems that the whole situation never changes. As I said in the first post: It is IMO not acceptable that ALSA (and all other drivers) is tight to the kernel and that it takes that long for Ubuntu to get these updated.
I am wondering if these things are discussed at all.

As we can see, at least updating the ALSA drivers should be possible.
The script has been downloaded more then 8500 times by now. Look at the
reported problems. Close to nothing. 
I mad a proposal at the Ubuntu-proposal-site . These things seem to be ignored. 

They just don't understand that "Sound" (which comes right after "Graphics") is key to get a wider spread and acceptance of Ubuntu and Linux in general.  



Cheers

----------


## soundcheck

> The nvidia upgrade for Intrepid borked my sound totally.  All work up to now destroyed, no mic, no sound whatsoever.  I filed a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/358470
> 
> Pulse audio is disabled according to these steps.




I realized that if you run NIVIDIA or ATI GPUs with embedded sound chips
the upgrade might need to run a bit different. 

I don't run such a setup. But I can look into it. If you step over a solution let us know. 

Cheers

----------


## korgman

> 1. Don't run  alsamixer as root. 
> 2. You might also check your preferences/sound and your extended      gnome-mixer settings.
> 3. Perhaps you just try a plain aplay -dplughw:........
> 
> Good luck


1) I get the same error if I run alsamixer as myself
   alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Invalid argument
2) Mythbuntu doesn't have gnome.  I think it uses XFCE
3) What more should I add to that line to get a tone based on my settings?



```
matt@mythbuntu:/etc$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC1200 Analog [ALC1200 Analog]
Subdevices: 1/1
Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC1200 Digital [ALC1200 Digital]
Subdevices: 0/1
Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: NVIDIA HDMI [NVIDIA HDMI]
Subdevices: 0/1
Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

----------


## soundcheck

> 1) I get the same error if I run alsamixer as myself
>    alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Invalid argument
> 2) Mythbuntu doesn't have gnome.  I think it uses XFCE
> 3) What more should I add to that line to get a tone based on my settings?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> matt@mythbuntu:/etc$ aplay -l
> ...


Did you try running the script with "-snap" to install the latest snapshot?

----------


## korgman

Okay some progress.  It is PCM related,  I got audio over HDMI by changing my asound.conf to this http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post16212422 and I used the second example.

I got sound now when I type 
 speaker-test -Dplughw:0,3 -c2

I can also play wav files using
 aplay -Dplughw:0,3 -fcd sound.wav

I can bring up alsamixer if I add a parameter like
alsamixer -c0

There was a lot of stuff muted again in the mixer. so progress here. now I need to get sound back out using Mythtv

...OK...Its all back to working.  It was all getting into alsamixer by adding that -c0 parameter.

----------


## soundcheck

> Okay some progress.  It is PCM related,  I got audio over HDMI by changing my asound.conf to this http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post16212422 and I used the second example.
> 
> I got sound now when I type 
>  speaker-test -Dplughw:0,3 -c2
> 
> I can also play wav files using
>  aplay -Dplughw:0,3 -fcd sound.wav
> 
> I can bring up alsamixer if I add a parameter like
> ...


There is a reason, why I said in the opening post "Check your Alsamixer settings before you start complaining!"

90% of all issues are related to Alsamixer.

Cheers

----------


## korgman

Which you will see I tried in my first post and got the error.
alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Invalid argument

The -c0 is something I've never had to add before in 6 months of using mythbuntu.

----------


## colorprint

I have tried it with -snap on Kubuntu 9.04 beta and got this error:


```
...
config.status: include/version.h is unchanged
config.status: creating include/autoconf-extra.h
config.status: include/autoconf-extra.h is unchanged
Hacking autoconf.h...
make dep
make[1]: Вход в каталог `/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.19/alsa-driver-1.0.19'
make[2]: Вход в каталог `/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.19/alsa-driver-1.0.19/acore'
copying file alsa-kernel/core/info.c
patching file info.c
Hunk #2 FAILED at 155.
Hunk #3 succeeded at 162 (offset -5 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 172 (offset -5 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 203 (offset -5 lines).
Hunk #6 succeeded at 490 (offset -5 lines).
Hunk #7 FAILED at 530.
Hunk #8 FAILED at 994.
Hunk #9 succeeded at 1018 (offset -10 lines).
3 out of 9 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file info.c.rej
make[2]: *** [info.c] Ошибка 1
make[2]: Выход из каталога `/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.19/alsa-driver-1.0.19/acore'
make[1]: *** [dep] Ошибка 1
make[1]: Выход из каталога `/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.19/alsa-driver-1.0.19'
make: *** [include/sndversions.h] Ошибка 2
alsa-driver-1.0.19 make failed
```

----------


## redenex

Still no sound, any help?

----------


## redenex

Interesting turn of events. I just took a flash based online quiz and the SOUND DID WORKED!!!!!! When I connect the external speakers I guess the jack is not identified, but from the laptop speakers sound do arise. But...... when I used the laptop's volume control, the sound just died out!!!


Any guidance?  :Guitar: 





> teddy@AbleBlue:~$ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
> Codec: Realtek ALC268
> Codec: Motorola Si3054
> teddy@AbleBlue:~$

----------


## redenex

After restart, aplay -l says NO SOUND CARD FOUND!!!

----------


## klss

> After restart, aplay -l says NO SOUND CARD FOUND!!!


This usually happens if an upgrade/update took place in between.
You should try to run the script again.

----------


## slibi

This worked for me:

mobo: ECS A780GM-A
Onboard Video: ATI Radeon HD 3200
Audio Chipset: IDT 92HD206
chip: ATI RS690/780 HDMI
model: STAC92xx
monitor: Sharp HDTV 780p

8.10 Intrepid 2.6.27-11-generic

/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
options snd-hda-intel index=0 model=auto

/etc/modules
snd-hda-intel

After one of the Update Manager file upgrades (maybe coincidence), sound was lost but display was functioning. 
I tried the following with no success; reinstalled alsa, installed oss4 (then uninstalled), purchased a new HDMI chord and ran ALSA Upgrade Script (this helped stabilize the previous installs).

Still picture with no sound. Then tried switching to another HDMI input on the Sharp HDTV, and voila, we have sound.

----------


## Ian Clark

Ran the script, then ran "aplay -l" and got:



```
aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found...
```

any suggestions?

----------


## Ian Clark

> This usually happens if an upgrade/update took place in between.
> You should try to run the script again.


I reran the script and I'm still getting this.

----------


## icedfusion

I too get the 'aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found...' When doing an update via the script.

I ended up having to do the following:
Remove


```
sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
```

Reinstall


```
sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
```

If GDM and GNOME uninstall themselves along with ALSA, then:


```
sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
```

to get back to my initial state.

I then tried to update using -snap option (after usin the -d), but i get the following error:



```
make dep
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.19/alsa-driver-1.0.19'
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.19/alsa-driver-1.0.19/acore'
copying file alsa-kernel/core/info.c
patching file info.c
Hunk #2 FAILED at 155.
Hunk #3 succeeded at 162 (offset -5 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 172 (offset -5 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 203 (offset -5 lines).
Hunk #6 succeeded at 490 (offset -5 lines).
Hunk #7 FAILED at 530.
Hunk #8 FAILED at 994.
Hunk #9 succeeded at 1018 (offset -10 lines).
3 out of 9 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file info.c.rej
make[2]: *** [info.c] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.19/alsa-driver-1.0.19/acore'
make[1]: *** [dep] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.19/alsa-driver-1.0.19'
make: *** [include/sndversions.h] Error 2
alsa-driver-1.0.19 make failed
```

I will try and recompile alsa manually and see what happens.

On another note, there was a guy who half way through this thread who maintains some 'bleeding edge' media repositories:



```
To install and use my Ubuntu packages on your system follow those steps:

1) Add the signing GPG key

    wget http://www.avenard.org/files/ubuntu-repos/ubuntu-repos.key && sudo apt-key add ubuntu-repos.key && rm ubuntu-repos.key


   2.

      2)Add repository.

    For Intrepid (Ubuntu 8.10)

        echo "deb http://www.avenard.org/files/ubuntu-repos intrepid release" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/avenard.list

Also add this to the /etc/apt/sources.list
deb http://www.avenard.org/files/ubuntu-repos intrepid bleeding


    For Jaunty (Ubuntu 9.04)

        echo "deb http://www.avenard.org/files/ubuntu-repos jaunty release" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/avenard.list


    For Hardy (Ubuntu 8.04)

        echo "deb http://www.avenard.org/files/ubuntu-repos hardy release" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/avenard.list
```

Do a 'check for update' and you will find that alsa will be upgraded to .19


However, it still doesn't fix my no sound/light from my spdif !!!!!

ice.

----------


## xantios

I'm real excited about this,though i am updating on this particular moment.. i really hope this will finally fix my trouble with the intel  HDA chip on my main-board... if it does,i really will go trough the roof...

ill keep ya folks posted  :Wink:

----------


## dsmirnov

*Thanks a lot!
script fix problem with internal MIC on my ThinkPad Edge 13 (NUE2QRT)

10.04.1

marys@pdp7:~$ cat /proc/asound/version 
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.
Compiled on Sep 12 2010 for kernel 2.6.32-24-generic (SMP).

marys@pdp7:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: Conexant Digital [Conexant Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0


*

----------


## soundcheck

Hi folks.

I've been away for a while. ( There is a reason behind it: I am running a Squeezebox network now, which finally relieves me from all this Alsa hazzle) 

Just scanned the least 20 pages or so. I am surprised that the script still worked out quite good for many of you.


With Maverick Ubuntu will catch up. The kernel 2.6.25 brings Alsa 1.0.23.

However. My EMU 0404 USB is still not working properly. And my RME mixer toolset is dated "last update 2003" -- the supposedly best supported card under Linux. Folks - that's really frustrating.

I am using W7 since a while on those cards without having any issues. 
I can do my recordings and playback at whatever samplerate.

Pulseaudio still makes live not easier. I still think it is a major 
mistake to push Pulseaudio that deep into the system. 
Who actually needs Pulseaudio????  Pleazze - just take Pulseaudio out Ubuntu.

Jack works with much less hazzle and can be removed with one command.

The Ubuntu folks IMO put priorities on the wrong things. This way 
they'll never make it.

Shuttleworth claimed to be able to catch up with W7 now. 
NO WAY!!!!! Since I am back on W7 for serious audio and video work, I had to realize that both systems are light-years apart. 
The devil lies in the details!

It really frustrates me to realize that the "Ubuntu folks" won't get the base right first. 
Instead they run after more and more flashy features. I am wondering if they ever used their Linux system by themselves for serious work or if they run secret OSX/W7 machines in the back-office. 

Let see if we'll see any progress any time. Thx God that we have that Dual-Boot option.

Sorry - for being that destructive. 
But M. Shuttleworth set high exceptions with his earlier made statements.
I can't see how he wants to fulfill his promises.

Enjoy

----------


## Tavis

> Do you have any alsa-backports?


Nope.  It was uninstalling linux-headers-alsa-driver and linux-alsa-driver modules that got the install to work correctly for me.

----------


## buster_oz

> Argh, after upgrading kernel to version 2.6.32-24 sound stopped working. I ran Alsa upgrade script 1.0.23-2 with -r option and rebooted, and then tried to run the update again. Now I have run the script numerous times, tried snapshot and everything but it just doesn't upgrade alsa anymore. I'm stuck with version 1.0.22.1 and aplay -l doesn't even show my Intel HDA Audio that I use for HDMI 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> # cat /proc/asound/version 
> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.22.1.
> Compiled on Sep  7 2010 for kernel 2.6.32-24-generic (SMP).
> ```
> ...


sir, i have followed the Instruction on the first page and after i reboot, I still got the old version.

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.22.1.
Compiled on Sep 17 2010 for kernel 2.6.32-24-generic (SMP).

what exactly Alsa packages did you manually remove?? 
could you please help me.?? 
thank you..

----------


## malangaman

I have spent 36 hours of fumbling around Google following similar threads with no joy.
Finally today it is fixed!
I think the last update had an ALSA fix and that's why I am up and running with Sound Capture of all types. Audacity works like a charm. Thanks everyone who helped correct the problem.

----------


## lkjoel

> sir, i have followed the Instruction on the first page and after i reboot, I still got the old version.
> 
> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.22.1.
> Compiled on Sep 17 2010 for kernel 2.6.32-24-generic (SMP).
> 
> what exactly Alsa packages did you manually remove?? 
> could you please help me.?? 
> thank you..


alsa-base and alsa-utils, I think.

----------


## lkjoel

> ...
> Pulseaudio still makes live not easier. I still think it is a major 
> mistake to push Pulseaudio that deep into the system. 
> Who actually needs Pulseaudio????  Pleazze - just take Pulseaudio out Ubuntu.
> 
> ...
> 
> The Ubuntu folks IMO put priorities on the wrong things. This way 
> they'll never make it.
> ...


I highly agree with you.
Maybe someone should contact an Ubuntu Member about this.

----------


## schmickey

@soundcheck:  Thanks so much for the script on page 1.  Worked perfectly for me.  Sound thru my earbuds now!  Yay!

I'd give you a medal if I had one.  (Makes me wonder what's wrong with Canonical these days.)

----------


## buster_oz

> alsa-base and alsa-utils, I think.



before i installed the script from page 1, i have my sound works fine only not the updated version of ALSA.. as i run the script, i still got the older version when i run cap /proc/asound/version.....

but i still got my sound working..  :Smile:  i guess ill just stick to it for now..
thank for your help joel..

----------


## Kranix

> Just -r, or with something else?


?

----------


## lkjoel

> ?


Just -r I think.

----------


## Kranix

After using this script, sound is still on, but i can't change the volume.

What to do?

EDIT: Nevermind, i had picked my HDMI instead of my internal audio for output.

----------


## gelatinous_cube

Hi,

I am on ASUS K52F and I initially fixed the "speakers do not mute when headphones are plugged in" problem by simply following the solution published here, but after installing the latest Ubuntu updates (which didn't even change the kernel, it's still 2.6.32-24) the sound was gone - from both speakers and headphones. 

Found this thread, ran the script, sound appeared again, but now the headphone jack doesn't seem to work at all. I have searched everywhere, nothing helps.

Does anyone have any idea why there's still no headphone sound even after running the OP's script?


BTW I also checked alsamixer, and there are only two sliders available to me - Master and PCM. There is no slider for SPDIF and hence no option to control it.

----------


## lkjoel

> Hi,
> 
> I am on ASUS K52F and I initially fixed the "speakers do not mute when headphones are plugged in" problem by simply following the solution published here, but after installing the latest Ubuntu updates (which didn't even change the kernel, it's still 2.6.32-24) the sound was gone - from both speakers and headphones. 
> 
> Found this thread, ran the script, sound appeared again, but now the headphone jack doesn't seem to work at all. I have searched everywhere, nothing helps.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea why there's still no headphone sound even after running the OP's script?
> 
> 
> BTW I also checked alsamixer, and there are only two sliders available to me - Master and PCM. There is no slider for SPDIF and hence no option to control it.


Try Fix your sound! in my signature.

----------


## gelatinous_cube

> Try Fix your sound! in my signature.


Remove ALSA and install OSS, although ALSA used to work perfectly for me? That suspiciously sounds like something that will take a lot of time, won't work and leave me with some half-assed unfinished installations etc, because that's what usually happens to me. 

If my sound works all right with ALSA except the headphones jack, I reckon some minor fix is needed, I will try to discover one before I mess everything up irreparably

----------


## lkjoel

> Remove ALSA and install OSS, although ALSA used to work perfectly for me? That suspiciously sounds like something that will take a lot of time, won't work and leave me with some half-assed unfinished installations etc, because that's what usually happens to me. 
> 
> If my sound works all right with ALSA except the headphones jack, I reckon some minor fix is needed, I will try to discover one before I mess everything up irreparably


Sorry, I misread the question.
I will read better next time.

----------


## Varazir

Worked great on my Asus AT3IonT-I Deluxe and Ubuntu Lucid

----------


## cl4w

Hi@all << my first post ...  :Smile: 
This script solve all my problems with my soundcard i had on Lucid x64 for over 6 month. Now my ASUS M2N-Sli Deluxe onboard sound works fine  :Very Happy:    --  BIG Thanks!

----------


## Varazir

I notic when it was working ubuntus standard sound control said it was dummy device being used. 

After I rebooted it's back to the standard again 

http://varazir.pastebin.com/iePLv44p

----------


## Lun4t1c

> Hi,
> 
> I am on ASUS K52F and I initially fixed the "speakers do not mute when headphones are plugged in" problem by simply following the solution published here, but after installing the latest Ubuntu updates (which didn't even change the kernel, it's still 2.6.32-24) the sound was gone - from both speakers and headphones. 
> 
> Found this thread, ran the script, sound appeared again, but now the headphone jack doesn't seem to work at all. I have searched everywhere, nothing helps.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea why there's still no headphone sound even after running the OP's script?
> 
> 
> BTW I also checked alsamixer, and there are only two sliders available to me - Master and PCM. There is no slider for SPDIF and hence no option to control it.


I've had the same problem on Toshiba L650. First headphones didn't mute the speakers, then I've downloaded and installed this script, now speakers are working but there's no sound on headphones.

Some help would be more than welcome

----------


## alexmusbar

hi,
i'm using BlankOn ombilin (it think this is same with ubuntu) in hp presario Cq42. everything is ok but only sound is not ok (there's no sound). i've already upgrade my alsa with 1.0.23 but still not working....please help me.

----------


## Lun4t1c

I've finally got it to work! The problem was, as I described 2 posts above, about Conexant CX20585 sound adapter, on Toshiba laptop.

Fixed it by updating Alsa drivers, following instructions on this site, and rebooting afterwards. 

Now both the speakers, and the headphones are working, and the mute problem is gone too.

----------


## perixx

I just can't believe that with every new Ubuntu release I'm getting thrown back to fixing utterly basic features. 

It's the 4th release for me by now and every time sound is making trouble. A task as basic as handling 2 different audio devices is simply too much for Ubuntu. Great. 
I'll give OSS another try, which was my saviour some time ago already, but things are starting to feel uncomfortable. I used Mint, which worked much better in this respect, but it doesn't look to be the safest distro - got hacked. Possibly due to bad standard samba configs. I wonder how this is better in the 'original' Ubuntu.

Maybe this is the time to switch to Sid, Arch or Gentoo...

perixx

----------


## cg0191

> I just can't believe that with every new Ubuntu release I'm getting thrown back to fixing utterly basic features. 
> 
> It's the 4th release for me by now and every time sound is making trouble. A task as basic as handling 2 different audio devices is simply too much for Ubuntu. Great. 
> I'll give OSS another try, which was my saviour some time ago already, but things are starting to feel uncomfortable. I used Mint, which worked much better in this respect, but it doesn't look to be the safest distro - got hacked. Possibly due to bad standard samba configs. I wonder how this is better in the 'original' Ubuntu.
> 
> Maybe this is the time to switch to Sid, Arch or Gentoo...
> 
> perixx


I have to agree with you. As I see it all the Linux 'Distro's" are little fiefdoms of knowledge with each reinventing the wheel over & over. 
It's about bloody time basic functionality like this was sorted out.
I'm tired of excuses & them concentrating on rearranging icons & eye candy nonsense .

----------


## bhuddablunt

Thank you, thank you and once again...THANK YOU!  For those having ALSA problems, I highly recommend following these instructions.

Thanks again




> Latest post update 05/10/2010
> Latest Alsa-Upgrade-Script update 05/11/2010 Rev. 1.0.23-2.sh
> Latest alsa-info.sh update   05/10/2010 (1.0.23)
> Latest Alsa-Package update:  05/10/2010 (1.0.23)
> 
> 
> BACKGROUND:
> 
> The audio functionality of any computer system belongs to the very basic functions of a PC and OS. No sound, poor sound, limited functionality - No use for such a system!
> ...

----------


## cg0191

> hi,
> i'm using BlankOn ombilin (it think this is same with ubuntu) in hp presario Cq42. everything is ok but only sound is not ok (there's no sound). i've already upgrade my alsa with 1.0.23 but still not working....please help me.


I have a Compaq CQ42 here also. Yes sound is borked on Ubuntu but Wifi works without intervention. Opensuse 11.3 sound works flawlessly but Wifi is impossible to get working. I'm fed up with distro's not all working together to share knowledge & improve Linux.

----------


## derive_cz

Beware, that the script will overwrite your /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf and it won't include your pulseaudio configuration anymore. Applications using ALSA (like chrome or flash plugin) will block your soundcard.

The solution is to include "/usr/share/alsa/pulse-alsa.conf" into the @hooks ... files section of /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf, so that the section reads:



```
@hooks [
        {
                func load
                files [
                        "/usr/share/alsa/pulse-alsa.conf"
                        "/etc/asound.conf"
                        "~/.asoundrc"
                ]
                errors false
        }
]
```

----------


## thinktyler

> *  alsa-driver-1.0.23 make failed


Trying to install ALSA 1.0.23 - on Ubuntu 10.10 fails.

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> Trying to install ALSA 1.0.23 - on Ubuntu 10.10 fails.


log?

----------


## perixx

> I have to agree with you. As I see it all the Linux 'Distro's" are little fiefdoms of knowledge with each reinventing the wheel over & over. 
> It's about bloody time basic functionality like this was sorted out.
> I'm tired of excuses & them concentrating on rearranging icons & eye candy nonsense .


The funny part in this: there seems to be no distro out there, that in every respect 'just works'(TM), but almost all I tried can handle sound properly - except Ubuntu!

So, dito: before introducing new 'fancy' stuff like file sharing apps (which tend to weaken security) and polished looks, Ubuntu has to get fit in basic disciplines. I'm glad about reliable open source 2D-accelleration for my Ati card now, but it's amazing like ever since the Network Manager was introduced I always had to fall back to 'pppeoconf' to finally get a connection (luckily, now I have a router). Or like I had to go through the 'Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions Guide' with every new release - now, even this won't work - so I'm left to running somebody's homegrown script in the end? 

Sorry, no offense, but no!

----------


## thinktyler

> /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config1.h:175: warning: "CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE" redefined
> ./include/generated/autoconf.h:2099: note: this is the location of the previous definition
>   CC [M]  /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/sgbuf.o
> In file included from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config.h:6,
>                  from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/alsa-autoconf.h:4,
>                  from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/sgbuf.c:1:
> /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config1.h:175: warning: "CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE" redefined
> ./include/generated/autoconf.h:2099: note: this is the location of the previous definition
>   CC [M]  /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm.o
> ...


Works with older Kernel, but not this one, so I think the script needs to be updated, or ALSA to support the kernel released in 10.10

----------


## Paulgirardin

I'm a little confused.Do you need to run commands 4. 5. and 6. or will any one of the three work? 


Short Alsa-Upgrade script install instructions:

1. download the script and save it somewhere
2. cd <your-download-dir>
3. tar xvf AlsaUpgrade-1.0.23-2.tar
4. sudo ./AlsaUpgrade-1.0.23-2.sh -d
5. sudo ./AlsaUpgrade-1.0.23-2.sh -c
6. sudo ./AlsaUpgrade-1.0.23-2.sh -i
7. sudo shutdown -r 0


Edit:  the script prompted me with the answer to this post

----------


## mafioso4.0

> I'm a little confused.Do you need to run commands 4. 5. and 6. or will any one of the three work?


You need to run 4. 5 and 6. ! 4. to download, 5. to compile and 6. to install  :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> Works with older Kernel, but not this one, so I think the script needs to be updated, or ALSA to support the kernel released in 10.10


Ubuntu 10.10 already has the latest ALSA release (1.0.23)

----------


## thinktyler

> Ubuntu 10.10 already has the latest ALSA release (1.0.23)


Ya, dumb error on my part, my AUX cable came lose, so all sound is fixed in 10.10. Cheers.

----------


## Ranger21

I need to compile mine own ALSA 1.0.23 with patch, but i can't do this in Ubuntu 10.10 with new 2.6.35 kernel.

If there is any way to do this ? Send me PM if you know how to

This script only works for 32 and older kernels...

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> I need to compile mine own ALSA 1.0.23 with patch, but i can't do this in Ubuntu 10.10 with new 2.6.35 kernel.
> 
> If there is any way to do this ? Send me PM if you know how to
> 
> This script only works for 32 and older kernels...


What is the issue/error message?

----------


## Ranger21

/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config1.h:175: warning: "CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE" redefined
./include/generated/autoconf.h:2232: note: this is the location of the previous definition
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c: In function snd_pcm_hw_params:
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:489: error: implicit declaration of function pm_qos_remove_requirement
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:492: error: implicit declaration of function pm_qos_add_requirement
make[3]: *** [/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.o] Ошибка 1
make[2]: *** [/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore] Ошибка 2
make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23] Ошибка 2
make[1]: Выход из каталога `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic-pae'
make: *** [compile] Ошибка 2

**************************************************  *************************
*  alsa-driver-1.0.23 make failed


Supported kernels: 2.6.24/26/27/28/29/30/31/32 family (including rt-kernel & NON-Ubuntu ZEN-rt-kernel)


Is there any way to compile alsa for .35 ?

----------


## danielgww

> /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config1.h:175: warning: "CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE" redefined
> ./include/generated/autoconf.h:2232: note: this is the location of the previous definition
> /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c: In function snd_pcm_hw_params:
> /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:489: error: implicit declaration of function pm_qos_remove_requirement
> /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:492: error: implicit declaration of function pm_qos_add_requirement
> make[3]: *** [/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.o] Ошибка 1
> make[2]: *** [/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore] Ошибка 2
> make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23] Ошибка 2
> make[1]: Выход из каталога `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic-pae'
> ...


Same problem here. Hope there is a solution.

----------


## CarpKing

I managed to get it to compile by issuing "-s" instead of "-d" to download an SVN version instead of the stable version.  It then compiled and installed normally.  

It didn't fix my sound problems but I think those run deeper.  I still get "implicit declaration of function" errors when I try to install the Linuxant driver.

----------


## danielgww

> I managed to get it to compile by issuing "-s" instead of "-d" to download an SVN version instead of the stable version.  It then compiled and installed normally.  
> 
> It didn't fix my sound problems but I think those run deeper.  I still get "implicit declaration of function" errors when I try to install the Linuxant driver.



Thank you. I did also work for me.

But after rebooting my PC (acer 4745g ubuntu 10.10) it does not open gnome.  :Mad:  all it does is opening the terminal. It says something like: tty1 "username" login. After typing in username and password, i am still just in the terminal. startx does not bring me anywere!

Can someone please help? I really need it! TNX!

Sorry for the bad english!

----------


## stachern

I did tha same thing adding -s to compile on .35 (Ubuntu 10.10) and it went fine, but after reboot nothing works, and it seems that there is no alsa-driver at all. I downloaded the latest nonstable alsa-driver-1.0.23.83.gd4453.781.g24330, compiled and installed it manually - but same picture after reboot. 
thats what i get:
cat: /proc/asound/version: no such file
i also got this in the ind of a script:



> chmod: cant get acces to `/dev/dsp': no such file or catalogue
> chmod:  cant get acces to `/dev/mixer': no such file or catalogue
> chmod: cant get acces to`/dev/sequencer':no such file or catalogue
> chmod:  cant get acces to `/dev/midi':no such file or catalogue
> chmod:  cant get acces to `/dev/snd/*': no such file or catalogue
> 
> **************************************************  *************************
> *  Alsa packages sucessfully installed - reboot your system now
> **************************************************  *************************



Can anyone help with that problem?

----------


## Ranger21

Yay, upgrade of alsa (even from last snapshot) brokes all Sound in Ubuntu 10.10, so only if you reinstall system there will be a sound.

 :Sad:  Bad, bad...

Guess i should stick to 10.04 of Ubuntu, it's still LTS

----------


## danielkabrinski

Returning to Xubuntu after a year of Slackware...  I have to say.  You are a GOD.  I have ALWAYS had problems with ca0106 and Xubuntu and spent HOURS trying to figure it out, sometimes I get it, sometimes no.  This worked for me after the first try.

A really big thank you.  Seriously.  :Guitar:

----------


## AppleBonker

I, too, am getting the implicit declaration errors.  Here is the relevant section:



```
/home/*/Downloads/realtek-linux-audiopack-5.15/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c: In function snd_pcm_hw_params:
/home/*/Downloads/realtek-linux-audiopack-5.15/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:489: error: implicit declaration of function pm_qos_remove_requirement
/home/*/Downloads/realtek-linux-audiopack-5.15/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:492: error: implicit declaration of function pm_qos_add_requirement
make[3]: *** [/home/*/Downloads/realtek-linux-audiopack-5.15/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.o] Error 1
make[2]: *** [/home/*/Downloads/realtek-linux-audiopack-5.15/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore] Error 2
make[1]: *** [_module_/home/adam/Downloads/realtek-linux-audiopack-5.15/alsa-driver-1.0.23] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic'
make: *** [compile] Error 2
```

Anyone have an idea how to get this to compile?

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> I, too, am getting the implicit declaration errors.  Here is the relevant section:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /home/*/Downloads/realtek-linux-audiopack-5.15/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c: In function snd_pcm_hw_params:
> /home/*/Downloads/realtek-linux-audiopack-5.15/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:489: error: implicit declaration of function pm_qos_remove_requirement
> /home/*/Downloads/realtek-linux-audiopack-5.15/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:492: error: implicit declaration of function pm_qos_add_requirement
> make[3]: *** [/home/*/Downloads/realtek-linux-audiopack-5.15/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.o] Error 1
> ...


You have to use the script's -s option to get a very recent ALSA which supports the 2.6.35 kernel that Maverick/10.10 uses.

----------


## AppleBonker

> You have to use the script's -s option to get a very recent ALSA which supports the 2.6.35 kernel that Maverick/10.10 uses.


Sorry, I should've specified this on my previous post, but I submitted quickly out of frustration.  I am actually not using the upgrade script (I only posted here because there seems to be traffic and all you folks appear to know what you're talking about).  This is the driver provided by the manufacturer (Realtek).  So would I then be correct in assuming that I need to wait for them to upgrade their driver package to support the latest kernel in use on Maverick?

----------


## xoom

Ran the script hoping to get 5 channel audio. Now when I boot the machine I get audio and can see my card in gnome-volume-control for about 5 minutes then audio stops and when I go back into gnome-volume-control the hardware is no longer listed.

Any thoughts? going to run the script again with -r and hope for the best.



Running Ubuntu 10.04, 2.6.32-24-generic-pae
Alsa 1.0.23
 0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
                      HDA NVidia at 0xf9f78000 irq 20
Alsa Log: http://pastebin.com/jn19xyB1

----------


## AppleBonker

Also, I should add that if I run the script, I can get digital audio out.  But I need to get digital and analog simultaneously, which I believe requires the driver I've downloaded directly from realtek.  I've tried messing with the script to have it install the realtek driver rather than the default alsa driver in the script, but it doesn't appear to want to compile and install correctly.  I've also tried installing the driver manually (which appears to be successful) and then commenting out the driver compile/install portion of the script, but that again doesn't show my hardware.  I've noticed that the final portion of the script (copying modules) does not run appropriately with the realtek driver even when the script is set to extract the driver to the appropriate ${ALSASRCDIR}/${DRIVER}/ directory.  Any ideas on how I might be able to get this functional?

----------


## AppleBonker

Wow, I feel slow.  It was trying to copy modules that were not extracted during the install of the driver since it was searching the script's install directory and not the directory where the driver was located.  Once I adjusted that portion of the script, the install worked flawlessly.

Anyway, thanks for the script as it appears everything was compiled and installed correctly.  Unfortunately, I still only have audio out of the digital output and not analog.  I'm not sure what I'm missing, but I have the latest alsa version and the proper driver installed.  I guess there is some configuration setting somewhere I'm overlooking.  If anyone is familiar with the Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe mobo and has gotten sound out of it I will gladly take some suggestions!

----------


## lkjoel

> Ran the script hoping to get 5 channel audio. Now when I boot the machine I get audio and can see my card in gnome-volume-control for about 5 minutes then audio stops and when I go back into gnome-volume-control the hardware is no longer listed.
> 
> Any thoughts? going to run the script again with -r and hope for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Running Ubuntu 10.04, 2.6.32-24-generic-pae
> Alsa 1.0.23
>  0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
> ...


Have you tried using the -s option?

----------


## CarpKing

> This is the driver provided by the manufacturer (Realtek).  So would I then be correct in assuming that I need to wait for them to upgrade their driver package to support the latest kernel in use on Maverick?


You may be in the same boat as I am.  I am trying to install the Linuxant driver for my Conexant card.  I can only compile successfully with this script using -s, otherwise I get the same error I get with the .deb of the Linuxant driver.  The driver also comes as a patch, but it only applies successfully to the stable version of ALSA.  

The patch seems to claim that it is GPL; I wonder why it isn't in ALSA by default.

----------


## AppleBonker

> You may be in the same boat as I am.  I am trying to install the Linuxant driver for my Conexant card.  I can only compile successfully with this script using -s, otherwise I get the same error I get with the .deb of the Linuxant driver.  The driver also comes as a patch, but it only applies successfully to the stable version of ALSA.  
> 
> The patch seems to claim that it is GPL; I wonder why it isn't in ALSA by default.


I don't think it's a driver issue on my end anymore.  I can get some audio out of the analog ports on my card with the realtek driver as well as the standard alsa driver (unfortunately it is at a terribly low volume and distorted).  I can't even compile the driver (not using this script) in Maverick.  But, it compiles fine in Lucid.  Both installs yield the same buggy analog results though.

----------


## ginjaninjaa

Hi all,

Am having a problem with alsa on 2.6.32-25-generic kernel. started wit yavdr 0.3 and did a dist upgrade and got the new kernel.

So after a few hours of removing alsa-dkms and backports. I used the script provide here with the -s option to install the alsa driver.

the card is seen and the module is loaded but the aplay say no card available
alsa info locate here
http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7a...296882b148e23c

anyone any ideas.

Chris

----------


## Paulgirardin

This upgrade failed for me.

See here:



```
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config1.h:175: warning: "CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE" redefined
./include/generated/autoconf.h:2222: note: this is the location of the previous definition
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c: In function snd_pcm_hw_params:
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:489: error: implicit declaration of function pm_qos_remove_requirement
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:492: error: implicit declaration of function pm_qos_add_requirement
make[3]: *** [/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.o] Error 1
make[2]: *** [/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore] Error 2
make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic'
make: *** [compile] Error 2

***************************************************************************
*  alsa-driver-1.0.23 make failed
***************************************************************************
```


The compilation step would not proceed and now the ALSA info script output is:



```
ALSA Information Script v 0.4.59
--------------------------------

This script visits the following commands/files to collect diagnostic
information about your ALSA installation and sound related hardware.

  dmesg
  lspci
  lsmod
  aplay
  amixer
  alsactl
  /proc/asound/
  /sys/class/sound/
  ~/.asoundrc (etc.)

See 'alsa-info.sh --help' for command line options.

cat: /proc/asound/version: No such file or directory
grep: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
cat: /proc/asound/modules: No such file or directory
ls: cannot access /dev/snd/*: No such file or directory
grep: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1504: No soundcards found...
cat: /tmp/alsa-info.iWezHwJd8O/alsactl.tmp: No such file or directory
Automatically upload ALSA information to www.alsa-project.org? [y/N] : y
Uploading information to www.alsa-project.org ...  Done!

Your ALSA information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9fbbe4189007e384ac6d9a5abdff51cac0e51797
```

----------


## Yellow Pasque

The script does not work on Maverick unless you use the -s option to grab a snapshot. Maverick already has the latest ALSA release anyway..

----------


## Paulgirardin

Any suggestions on how to recover from this?

----------


## lkjoel

> Any suggestions on how to recover from this?


Use the -r or the -s option.

----------


## CarpKing

Hmm... I know this is somewhat tangential to this thread, but I wonder if I could apply the Linuxant patch to the source code of Ubuntu's default ALSA.  I have the alsa-source package installed, but I'm not sure how to patch or compile it, as it doesn't seem to have the same directories as the source code downloaded by this script.

----------


## CarpKing

And so, in the end, my problem was fixed by other means.  

I added 

```
options snd-hda-intel model=ideapad
```

to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and installed updated ALSA modules as per this page.

The latter is probably what fixed my problem, but I'm not completely confident in my restarting of ALSA/pulseaudio while fiddling with the alsa-base.conf options (I did not reboot until the module upgrade).  

Sorry for the noise, but hopefully this helps someone.

----------


## hg21

I think the problem lies in the include file 
pm_qos_params.h

I added 2 lines to it:-

int pm_qos_add_requirement(int qos, char *name, s32 value);
void pm_qos_remove_requirement(int qos, char *name);

I was then able to compile alsa (in maverick) with loopback.

----------


## ainul hizriadi

> I think the problem lies in the include file 
> pm_qos_params.h
> 
> I added 2 lines to it:-
> 
> int pm_qos_add_requirement(int qos, char *name, s32 value);
> void pm_qos_remove_requirement(int qos, char *name);
> 
> I was then able to compile alsa (in maverick) with loopback.


Me too, i've got same error with "snd_pcm_hw_params".

Would you tell where to put that 2 lines? It's my first time using the Alsa Upgrade script.
Thanks

----------


## rhartman

Hi! I'm running the latest Mythbuntu 10.10 and your script fails to compile with 2 errors.  :Sad: 

My Kernel is 2.6.35-22-generic

Here's the end of my log file.

./include/generated/autoconf.h:2099: note: this is the location of the previous$
In file included from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config.h:$
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/adriver.h$
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm.c:1:
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config1.h:175: warning: "CONFIG$
./include/generated/autoconf.h:2099: note: this is the location of the previous$
  CC [M]  /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.o
In file included from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config.h:$
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/adriver.h$
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.$
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config1.h:175: warning: "CONFIG$
./include/generated/autoconf.h:2099: note: this is the location of the previous$
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c: In function snd_pc$
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:489: error: implicit$
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:492: error: implicit$
make[3]: *** [/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.o] Error$
make[2]: *** [/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore] Error 2
make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic'
make: *** [compile] Error 2

**************************************************  *************************
*  alsa-driver-1.0.23 make failed
**************************************************  *************************

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> Hi! I'm running the latest Mythbuntu 10.10 and your script fails to compile with 2 errors.


The reasons and workarounds for this error are covered in the recent posts to this thread.

----------


## bubbafhett

This upgrade script took care of my Macbook Pro 6,2 onboard sound problem. Previously, I had sound, but it would only work through external speakers or headphones. After running this awesomely detailed ALSA upgrade script, my internal and external speakers work flawlessly.  Many thanks Lidex!  :Dancing:

----------


## fowie

I'm trying to use this guide to get NVIDIA HDMI audio out working on my Zotac ZBOX.  They have a guide here (http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc..._4UHdw86HJin3w) that basically just references this guide, with a few minor tweaks.  However, one of the tweaks is to apply the patch here http://forum.xbmc.org/showpost.php?p...9&postcount=13, but I've noticed that the patch affects /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/sound/pci/hda/patch_nvhdmi.c which doesn't exist in my alsa source folder?  Am I missing something?  Is that patch no longer needed? I omitted that step and did everything else, but I still can't get audio out. Alsamixer shows the HDA NVidia HDMI as a sound card, but only lists one S/PDIF output and won't let me change volume on it?

----------


## ramtastic05

Awesome,

thank you

this worked for my alienware m11x with ubuntu 10.04
and realtek id 665 soundcard

Thanx

----------


## Mobidoy

I am already on 10.10 and, from reading the reason for the errors on 2.6.35-22-generic, I already have the newwest Alsa version.

Sadly, I have an issue with Razer Megalodon headset. If I connect them before I boot my computer, the sound card in it is recognise (7.1, 5.1 and 4.1) but, if I hotplug in the USB port after booting, only the Mic is seen, I have to type:



```
sudo alsa force-reload
```

and they will work properly. Is there anything in this procedure that would help or any ideas of what I could try out ?

I have been contacted by someone who has the same headset and no issues neither on 10.04 and 10.10.

----------


## tmacyunn

Thanks a lot for this topic , now i am using ubuntu 10.10 and my problem is when boot with headphone plug in  .They can give the sound at the same time ,so i must re-plug in or after log in system .
So i do compile sources code with latest version 1.0.23 and read some pages before ,and get same result like #1153 . Can you give some tips ? 

regards.

----------


## davst825

> I'm trying to use this guide to get NVIDIA HDMI audio out working on my Zotac ZBOX.  They have a guide here (http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc..._4UHdw86HJin3w) that basically just references this guide, with a few minor tweaks.  However, one of the tweaks is to apply the patch here http://forum.xbmc.org/showpost.php?p...9&postcount=13, but I've noticed that the patch affects /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/sound/pci/hda/patch_nvhdmi.c which doesn't exist in my alsa source folder?  Am I missing something?  Is that patch no longer needed? I omitted that step and did everything else, but I still can't get audio out. Alsamixer shows the HDA NVidia HDMI as a sound card, but only lists one S/PDIF output and won't let me change volume on it?


Having the same problem, anyone able to give any insight into this?

----------


## DOS Boot

Can anyone explain how the firmware in the ALSA Upgrade Script is applied to the system? For instance, does it install itself into the computer's hardware permanently, or does it just reside on the Linux operating system? Would removing/reinstalling the operating system effectively remove the firmware?

----------


## kenpuu

Hello, thank you for your work. I've got a X-FI Xtreme audio PCI-E and with the last snapshot it finally works. 
I installed lask week and almost everything is ok. In fact, until then I used OSS with 2.1, today I can enjoy five sound channels  :Very Happy: 

However, I have no sound with flash. And I can't understand why. I have post here:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10042590

Anyone can help me? Thanks in advance.

----------


## jjpdijkstra

I also have a x-fi. Also have the same problem. Hoewever, the settings seem to have 5.1 but they are not very bright from the speakers. My question is, is there a stable version out with 5.1?

----------


## lkjoel

I tried the script, but I kept getting "make failed" on the first compilation.
Does anyone know why, and how to fix it?

----------


## Crimbo

> I tried the script, but I kept getting "make failed" on the first compilation.
> Does anyone know why, and how to fix it?


Same here..
would be nice if this is sorted soon.

----------


## ubudog

Got this as an error...


```
*  alsa-driver-1.0.23 make failed
```

I was on the second step, the compiling one I think.

----------


## lkjoel

> Got this as an error...
> 
> 
> ```
> *  alsa-driver-1.0.23 make failed
> ```
> 
> I was on the second step, the compiling one I think.


That was the same one I was on.
I tried doing it manually to no luck.

----------


## ubudog

> That was the same one I was on.
> I tried doing it manually to no luck.


Manual doesn't work for me either, gonna do a reinstall now....

----------


## 4ll41

I have read and tried lots of suggestions in order to fix sound on a Vaio laptop. Yours was the only one worked for me.  :Smile: 


Great job, thanks a lot!

----------


## Jynks

script is erroring....




> --2010-11-08 16:15:46--  ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/drive...1.0.23.tar.bz2
>   (try:16) => `alsa-driver-1.0.23.tar.bz2'
> Connecting to ftp.alsa-project.org|212.20.107.51|:21... connected.
> Logging in as anonymous ... 
> Error in server response, closing control connection.
> Retrying.


Is that happening to anyone else or is the server it is going to just down for a bit?

----------


## bubbafhett

This script works perfectly, many thanks for putting this up!  I recently patched and broke the sound on this Macbook Pro again, I then ran the script to "fix it back".  It worked yet again without a hitch!  :Smile:

----------


## ubudog

I finally reinstalled, should have never messed with ALSA, it's mean.  Everything works now.... :Smile:

----------


## zeustm

Error compiling under Maverick with 2.6.35-22 ]kernel . Here is my log, si it something  bad in my system or in the script?

Thank you very much

----------


## dok124

Toshiba NB 255 netbook with Ubuntu 10.04 = no headphone functionality. Installing ALSA upgrade Script resolved issue. Kudos and thanks much!   dok124           :Smile:

----------


## bludy

I'm also getting the same compilation error as all the other people using Maverick.

Please help?  This is my last chance to get my X-Fi Xtreme Audio PCI-E CA0110-IBG  to work.

Thanks!

----------


## bludy

OK, to be totally honest with you guys I'm a little confused.

I read this entire thread and see some people saying 10.10 comes with the latest ALSA version (1.0.23), while other are trying to install this upgrade script.

The upgrade script is 1.0.23-2.  Is that version different from the one that comes with Maverick 10.10?

Mine says that the ALSA version is 1.0.23 yet my X-Fi Extrene Audio PCI-E card is detected but does not produce any sound what so ever over the optical OUT connection.

What am I missing?

----------


## kenpuu

bludy, I've got that card, and I had to install the snapshot driver to make it work. Try it.

----------


## BenSwire

I'm trying to use this for my M-Audio 1010lt, in ubuntu 10.10.
Options -d -c -i failed building at the -c stage.
Options -d -s -c -i caused my computer to stop recognising the sound card altogether, and -r won't bring it back.

I had only just reinstalled ubuntu today, so I'm not too bothered about having to do it again. But any suggestions for getting some sound after I've done that?

----------


## lkjoel

> I'm trying to use this for my M-Audio 1010lt, in ubuntu 10.10.
> Options -d -c -i failed building at the -c stage.
> Options -d -s -c -i caused my computer to stop recognising the sound card altogether, and -r won't bring it back.
> 
> I had only just reinstalled ubuntu today, so I'm not too bothered about having to do it again. But any suggestions for getting some sound after I've done that?


Don't upgrade ALSA on Ubuntu 10.10
It already has the latest version.

----------


## bludy

> bludy, I've got that card, and I had to install the snapshot driver to make it work. Try it.


Kenpuu,

You won't believe this but you're the first person to give me a "simple" answer  :Smile: 

Could you please point me to where I should go or what I should do to install the snapshot driver?

Is that what is referred to here as using the -s option to get the latest code from SVN?

Thanks!

...I feel like I'm close now....

----------


## bludy

> Don't upgrade ALSA on Ubuntu 10.10
> It already has the latest version.


OK I can't help but respond to this.  When you say 10.10 has the latest ALSA version does that mean it is what kenpuu is referring to as the "snapshot" version?

I don't think so right?

If they're not the same then I think we're saying that "some" people "should" upgrade their ALSA version even if they're on 10.10.

----------


## kenpuu

> OK I can't help but respond to this.  When you say 10.10 has the latest ALSA version does that mean it is what kenpuu is referring to as the "snapshot" version?
> 
> I don't think so right?
> 
> If they're not the same then I think we're saying that "some" people "should" upgrade their ALSA version even if they're on 10.10.


I don't think 10.10 has the snapshot version. And yes, it worked for me writing -s. It would be:



```
./AlsaUpgrade-1.0.23-2.sh -d; 
./AlsaUpgrade-1.0.23-2.sh -s; 
./AlsaUpgrade-1.0.23-2.sh -c; 
./AlsaUpgrade-1.0.23-2.sh -i
```

I did that and it worked. However, I had a problem with sound in flash. It's solved here:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...0#post10042590

This comment: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...73&postcount=7

----------


## lkjoel

> OK I can't help but respond to this.  When you say 10.10 has the latest ALSA version does that mean it is what kenpuu is referring to as the "snapshot" version?
> 
> I don't think so right?
> 
> If they're not the same then I think we're saying that "some" people "should" upgrade their ALSA version even if they're on 10.10.


Yes, Ubuntu 10.10 does not have the snapshot.

----------


## rubendrr

Another thanks to add to the big list. I've been trying to get an Asus UL20FT work with Ubuntu - well any distro by now! - and had to stick with 10.04 for decent graphic card support - but then I found out the soundcard wouldn't switch to the headphones. This script was the only thing that actually got alsa working correctly for me.
Thanks!!

----------


## cerberos

I'm trying to get audio to work through my G45 supplied HDMI interface.

I ran the script because some random other thread told me everything worked for him after that.

script hasn't done any harm and the "speaker-test -Dplughw:0,3 -c8" command that these instructions lead me to shows my front channels running through the HDMI but I can't find how to tell all other apps to use the HDMI they keep using the analogue.

aplay -l gives:


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC887 Analog [ALC887 Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC887 Digital [ALC887 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 3: INTEL HDMI 0 [INTEL HDMI 0]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 7: INTEL HDMI 1 [INTEL HDMI 1]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

speaker-test -Dplughw:0,7 -c4
either of the following two commands gives me sound through HDMI:


```
speaker-test -Dplughw:0,3 -c4
speaker-test -Dplughw:0,7 -c4
```

and putting 0 or 1 after the comma sound through the analogue ports.

Where should I be looking to get the sound to default to the HDMI?

Also any hints on why I'm only get sound through the front channels and not the rear channels with the above test sound command?

----------


## pasiphae

Hi AppleBonker, I am having the same issue with the RealTek driver install script that you described below.

Could you please detail which part of which script you changed?  I'm going a bit nuts trying to figure out how to modify the script.

Thanks in advance!
Brian.






> Wow, I feel slow.  It was trying to copy modules that were not extracted during the install of the driver since it was searching the script's install directory and not the directory where the driver was located.  Once I adjusted that portion of the script, the install worked flawlessly.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the script as it appears everything was compiled and installed correctly.  Unfortunately, I still only have audio out of the digital output and not analog.  I'm not sure what I'm missing, but I have the latest alsa version and the proper driver installed.  I guess there is some configuration setting somewhere I'm overlooking.  If anyone is familiar with the Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe mobo and has gotten sound out of it I will gladly take some suggestions!

----------


## onionandpumpkin

Thanks for the script. Worked perfectly on my Alienware m11x R2. 
2.6.31-11-rt #154-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT RT Wed Jun 9 13:40:34 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux

----------


## Hans Upp

As a newbie to ubuntu (linux) intent on creating for myself a Micro$oft free environment and desperately trying to follow this thread, can anyone please explain:


what the preceding pages of hieroglyphics actually mean?what anyone is meant to do with them?why everything is written in such geek terminology?and is this all designed to be a 'barrier to entry'?

----------


## lkjoel

> As a newbie to ubuntu (linux) intent on creating for myself a Micro$oft free environment and desperately trying to follow this thread, can anyone please explain:
> 
> 
> what the preceding pages of hieroglyphics actually mean?what anyone is meant to do with them?why everything is written in such geek terminology?and is this all designed to be a 'barrier to entry'?


These are just outputs of commands written to a Terminal.

----------


## JeffLad

Thanks for the script. Worked perfectly on my Dell Vostro 1014
2.6.32-26-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 17 15:59:05 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS

I have the dreaded plug in headphones and computer speaker won't shut off.
I think the dell-vostro model was added to alsa in 1.0.22.1 (I has 1.0.21 with Ubuntu 10.04.1 install).

I also edited the
 /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
and added
options snd-hda-intel index=-2 model=dell-vostro

----------


## cPH

> Latest post update 05/10/2010
> Alsa 1.0.23 (stabil)
> 
> ...
> 
> Supported kernels: 2.6.24/26/27/28/29/30/31/32 family (including rt-kernel & NON-Ubuntu ZEN-rt-kernel)


Thank you soundcheck! You are my local hero.  :Very Happy: 
This script works fine on 
Ubuntu 10.04Kernel _Linux version 2.6.32-26-generic_ASUS M4A78-HTPC

Now, I also have SPDIF output, at least optical  :Wink: 

This upgrade package was so easily to install, great! Anyway, it would be interesting to find out if Ubuntu 10.10 could even work without your script.

----------


## pcv

Thanks! You saved my life!  :Razz:

----------


## excetara2

Fails on compiling upgrade script with the newest snapshot. I have a dell xps-16 and added options model=dell-m6 to the alsa-base.conf file. The hdmi output still doesn't work so I thought I'd give the newest snapshot a go. 

It fails to make properly when I downloaded the newest snapshot. I'm not entirely sure last time it ran make properly either because I put all the commands in at once. After running the install script even with the improper make with the newest snapshot, it says:

Alsa packages sucessfully installed - reboot your system now




This is a couple lines before the make error:

 gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -Wall -g -I/usr/include/alsa -I/usr/local/include "-DAVCODEC_HEADER=<libavcodec/avcodec.h>" -g -O2 -MT pcm_a52.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pcm_a52.Tpo -c pcm_a52.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcm_a52.o
/bin/bash ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=link gcc -Wall -g -I/usr/include/alsa   -I/usr/local/include -DAVCODEC_HEADER="<libavcodec/avcodec.h>" -g -O2 -module -avoid-version -export-dynamic -no-undefined   -o libasound_module_pcm_a52.la -rpath /usr/lib/alsa-lib  pcm_a52.lo -lasound   -pthread -L/usr/local/lib -lavcodec -ldl -lX11 -lXext -lXfixes -lasound -lxvidcore -lx264 -lvorbisenc -lvorbis -ltheoraenc -ltheoradec -logg -lopencore-amrwb -lopencore-amrnb -lmp3lame -lfaac -lm -lz -lavcore -lavutil   -lasound 
gcc -shared  .libs/pcm_a52.o  -L/usr/local/lib -lavcodec -ldl -lX11 -lXext -lXfixes -lxvidcore -lx264 /usr/lib/libvorbisenc.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libvorbis.so /usr/lib/libtheoraenc.so /usr/lib/libtheoradec.so -logg -lopencore-amrwb -lopencore-amrnb /usr/local/lib/libmp3lame.a /usr/lib/libfaac.so -lm -lz -lavcore -lavutil /usr/lib/libasound.so  -pthread -Wl,-soname -Wl,libasound_module_pcm_a52.so -o .libs/libasound_module_pcm_a52.so
/usr/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib/libavcodec.a(allcodecs.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a64multi_encoder' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
/usr/local/lib/libavcodec.a: could not read symbols: Bad value
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make[2]: *** [libasound_module_pcm_a52.la] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-plugins-1.0.23/a52'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-plugins-1.0.23'
make: *** [all] Error 2

**************************************************  *************************
*  alsa-plugins-1.0.23 make failed


I think it is an error with libavcodec.a but where to I add in to run this compile with -fPic. Somewhere within the upgrade script file or is this done externally when I compiled it.

----------


## excetara2

I think the issue is it's trying to use the libavcodec.a I compiled for use with ffmpeg and x264. Is there anyway around this or should I uninstall ffmpeg and x264 possibly to get back the original??

----------


## excetara2

Anyone has this issue of failed compiling because using the wrong libavcodec.a file. Please add the below to use the system default /usr/lib instead of /usr/local/lib. This was caused on my install because of the installation of ffmpeg and x264 from source.

Add two lines below at the top after all the comments.



```
PACKAGE=1.0.23

# Make the script look for libav* in /usr/lib first:
PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/lib/pkgconfig
export PKG_CONFIG_PATH
```


This could probably be permanently added in the code where the compilation that uses libavcodec.a happens because anyone that compiles ffmpeg from source will have this issue but soundcheck can add or knows better.


Cheers

----------


## iitywygms

This thread is the bomb.  I have been searching on how to get my zotac ion to have flash sound for days.
Edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
add this to the bottom.
options snd-hda-intel model=ALC888

Glorious Glorious sound with flash, boxee, mythtv, you name it.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## irpsit

Hi,

I have a AUS eee 1001PX, Ubuntu lucid 10.04
I have sound but internal microphone does not work

Everything is unmuted in alsamixer
I am only using one channel (for example, right to 100%, left muted). 
I tried also removing pulseaudio but this didn't work either.

I already had the microphone working for a month, after doing this, but yesterday I lost sound, and after I reinstalled the microphone still does not work.

Should I update something or write some line to  etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ?


Any help would be greatly appreciated!

The content of my alsa-base.conf is this:




> # autoloader aliases
> install sound-slot-0 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-0
> install sound-slot-1 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-1
> install sound-slot-2 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-2
> install sound-slot-3 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-3
> install sound-slot-4 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-4
> install sound-slot-5 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-5
> install sound-slot-6 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-6
> install sound-slot-7 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-7
> ...

----------


## muzdaaz

TY, this script ****ed up my sound, how the hell can i revert this process back to original state?

----------


## arktodus

Thanks from Russia!!!!!!!! :Popcorn:

----------


## wingnux

I've run this script on a clean Linux Mint 10 64bit install and it fails on the compilation step:



```
make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-24-generic SUBDIRS=/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23  CPP="gcc -E" CC="gcc" modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-24-generic'
  CC [M]  /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/hrtimer.o
In file included from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config.h:6,
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/adriver.h:25,
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/hrtimer.c:1:
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config1.h:175: warning: "CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE" redefined
./include/generated/autoconf.h:2099: note: this is the location of the previous definition
  CC [M]  /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/hwdep.o
In file included from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config.h:6,
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/adriver.h:25,
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/hwdep.c:1:
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config1.h:175: warning: "CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE" redefined
./include/generated/autoconf.h:2099: note: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config.h:6,
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/adriver.h:25,
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/hwdep.c:1:
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config1.h:175: warning: "CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE" redefined
./include/generated/autoconf.h:2099: note: this is the location of the previous definition
  CC [M]  /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/memory_wrapper.o
In file included from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config.h:6,
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/alsa-autoconf.h:4,
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/memory_wrapper.c:1:
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config1.h:175: warning: "CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE" redefined
./include/generated/autoconf.h:2099: note: this is the location of the previous definition
  CC [M]  /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/memalloc.o
In file included from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config.h:6,
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/alsa-autoconf.h:4,
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/memalloc.inc:1,
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/memalloc.c:1:
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config1.h:175: warning: "CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE" redefined
./include/generated/autoconf.h:2099: note: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config.h:6,
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/alsa-autoconf.h:4,
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/memalloc.inc:1,
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/memalloc.c:1:
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config1.h:175: warning: "CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE" redefined
./include/generated/autoconf.h:2099: note: this is the location of the previous definition
  CC [M]  /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/sgbuf.o
In file included from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config.h:6,
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/alsa-autoconf.h:4,
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/sgbuf.c:1:
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config1.h:175: warning: "CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE" redefined
./include/generated/autoconf.h:2099: note: this is the location of the previous definition
  CC [M]  /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm.o
In file included from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config.h:6,
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/adriver.h:25,
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm.c:1:
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config1.h:175: warning: "CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE" redefined
./include/generated/autoconf.h:2099: note: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config.h:6,
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/adriver.h:25,
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm.c:1:
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config1.h:175: warning: "CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE" redefined
./include/generated/autoconf.h:2099: note: this is the location of the previous definition
  CC [M]  /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.o
In file included from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config.h:6,
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/adriver.h:25,
                 from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:2:
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config1.h:175: warning: "CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE" redefined
./include/generated/autoconf.h:2099: note: this is the location of the previous definition
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c: In function snd_pcm_hw_params:
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:489: error: implicit declaration of function pm_qos_remove_requirement
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:492: error: implicit declaration of function pm_qos_add_requirement
make[3]: *** [/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.o] Error 1
make[2]: *** [/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore] Error 2
make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-24-generic'
make: *** [compile] Error 2

***************************************************************************
*  alsa-driver-1.0.23 make failed
***************************************************************************
```

Any help?

----------


## d_darlac

exactly the same problem as wingnux - no sound since installed 10.10 - really frustrating...

here are the last few lines:
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config1.h:175: warning: "CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE" redefined
./include/generated/autoconf.h:2099: note: this is the location of the previous definition
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c: In function snd_pcm_hw_params:
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:489: error: implicit declaration of function pm_qos_remove_requirement
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:492: error: implicit declaration of function pm_qos_add_requirement
make[3]: *** [/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.o] Error 1
make[2]: *** [/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore] Error 2
make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-24-generic'
make: *** [compile] Error 2

**************************************************  *************************
*  alsa-driver-1.0.23 make failed

----------


## ashzoomerintrack

I am using Kubuntu 10.10
The make file failed and now i have lost sound... How can i revert back???

----------


## stevezau

I have a xs35gt and ran the alsa upgrade script with -s to get the latest copy as im running ubuntu 10.10.

after a reboot i have no sound and aplay -l displays no sound cards.. any ideas?? aplay -l displayed sound card before i ran the script.. 

ubuntu 10.10
system: xs35gt
Linux XS35GT 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 02:41:37 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux


ideas?

lsmod before


```

Module                  Size  Used by
joydev                 11395  0 
usbhid                 42062  0 
hid                    84710  1 usbhid
binfmt_misc             7984  1 
parport_pc             30086  0 
ppdev                   6804  0 
nvidia              10221046  41 
snd_hda_codec_nvhdmi    15451  4 
snd_hda_codec_idt      64667  1 
snd_hda_intel          26019  0 
snd_hda_codec         100919  3 snd_hda_codec_nvhdmi,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel
snd_seq_midi            5932  0 
snd_rawmidi            22207  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_hwdep               6660  1 snd_hda_codec
snd_pcm                89104  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec
snd_seq_midi_event      7291  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq                57512  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
snd_timer              23850  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
r8192se_pci           512896  0 
video                  22176  0 
snd_seq_device          6912  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
snd                    64181  9 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_rawmidi,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
output                  2527  1 video
cfg80211              170293  1 r8192se_pci
soundcore               1240  1 snd
psmouse                62080  0 
snd_page_alloc          8588  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
intel_agp              32462  0 
serio_raw               4910  0 
sparse_keymap           3837  0 
jmb38x_ms               8667  0 
memstick               10185  1 jmb38x_ms
lp                     10201  0 
parport                37032  3 parport_pc,ppdev,lp
ahci                   22210  2 
sdhci_pci               7765  0 
libahci                26052  1 ahci
sdhci                  18400  1 sdhci_pci
jme                    33058  0 
mii                     5261  1 jme
led_class               3393  1 sdhci
```

lsmod after



```
binfmt_misc             7984  1 
parport_pc             30086  0 
ppdev                   6804  0 
nvidia              10221046  41 
r8192se_pci           512896  0 
sparse_keymap           3837  0 
jmb38x_ms               8667  0 
cfg80211              170293  1 r8192se_pci
psmouse                62080  0 
soundcore               1240  0 
snd_page_alloc          8716  0 
video                  22176  0 
serio_raw               4910  0 
memstick               10185  1 jmb38x_ms
output                  2527  1 video
intel_agp              32462  0 
lp                     10201  0 
parport                37032  3 parport_pc,ppdev,lp
ahci                   22210  2 
libahci                26052  1 ahci
jme                    33058  0 
sdhci_pci               7765  0 
sdhci                  18400  1 sdhci_pci
mii                     5261  1 jme
led_class               3393  1 sdhci
```

----------


## stevezau

UPDATE: Found it was an issue with OSS https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ux/+bug/579300

I changed the AlsaUpgrade script to do --with-oss=no and the kernel modules have now loaded but i still cannot hear sound..

My receiver usually shows the PCM icon but its showing nothing at the moment.. hmmm.. 

even with aplay -D plughw:1,7 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Right.wav

----------


## ErikZane

> I am using Kubuntu 10.10
> The make file failed and now i have lost sound... How can i revert back???


Normally, you can run the script with -r, but the build fails there, too.  This has been an utter disaster here.

----------


## tomolac

correct me if I'm wrong but isn't the version in the repositories 1.0.23 anyway?

----------


## mlamorey

Hi,
Looking for some direction.

I am running ubuntu (duh) 10.04
Kernel 2.6.32-24

In my alsa-base I see the below
-------------------
# Load saa7134-alsa instead of saa7134 (which gets dragged in by it anyway)
install saa7134 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install saa7134 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist saa7134-alsa ; : ; }
# Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0
options bt87x index=-2
options cx88_alsa index=-2
options saa7134-alsa index=-2
options snd-atiixp-modem index=-2
options snd-intel8x0m index=-2
options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2
options snd-usb-audio index=-2
options snd-usb-us122l index=-2
options snd-usb-usx2y index=-2
options snd-usb-caiaq index=-2
# Ubuntu #62691, enable MPU for snd-cmipci
options snd-cmipci mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388
# Keep snd-pcsp from being loaded as first soundcard
options snd-pcsp index=-2
--------------------------------------------

I do not see the snd-hda-intel anywhere.
I did not find my model in the HD-audio....txt file but willing to take some guesses.

My problem / issue is that I just inherited a Dell Studio 1745 from my wife and the sound works OK on the speakers, but not on the headphone jacks (yes there are two headphone jacks). Likely to use the machine with the HDMI output later on so I need to understand this all much more.

Cheers

----------


## aurax

Hi,

After running Alsa upgrade script with -d -s -c -i i see no sound devices.

any idea?

----------


## melkorm

1. Ubuntu 10.10



```
4. sudo ./AlsaUpgrade-1.0.23-2.sh -c
```

Fails, attached log file.

----------


## Splat_NJ

I have a SB Audigy SE. I can get 2-channel stereo sound fine. I can get 5.1 sound but from the right speaker and subwoofer there's almost a "ping" sound that emits with the test sound when I do the test from the Sound Preferences window. When I try to play music I get no sound whatsoever. I edited the Daemon.conf file, uncommenting the "default-sample-channels = 2" and changing the 2 to 6, still the same behaviour exists. 

I did the scripting instructions at the beginning of this thread and I get an " alsa-driver-1.0.23 make failed". Is this because I'm running 2.6.35-24?

----------


## dragonTechnologist

Hi
I'm trying to get sound running on my ALC880 Realtek intergrated chip and I get this during the -c part of the upgrade script

Excerpt from the last few lines

/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config1.h:175: warning: "CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE" redefined
./include/generated/autoconf.h:2222: note: this is the location of the previous definition
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c: In function snd_pcm_hw_params:
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:489: error: implicit declaration of function pm_qos_remove_requirement
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:492: error: implicit declaration of function pm_qos_add_requirement
make[3]: *** [/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.o] Error 1
make[2]: *** [/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore] Error 2
make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-25-generic'
make: *** [compile] Error 2

**************************************************  *************************
*  alsa-driver-1.0.23 make failed
**************************************************  *************************

I've been looking every where and something is saying about missing Linux kernel headers?
but... Kernel headers for this particular version of the kernel is listed in Synaptic Package manager as already installed!
Could you clear this up for a newbie, (And where I might find these missing headers?, This deafining silence is very annoying, and I cannot run anything else until basic drivers are installed)
Thanks.

----------


## hnqoliveira

its work, perfect!!!!
I'm have a sony vaio VPCEB13EB with ubuntu 9.10 kernel 2.6.32-27

----------


## dragonTechnologist

Never mind
I found out on the Realtek ALC880 That you needn't panic
just use the default drivers and only the back panel of jacks  :LOL: 
If THAT doesn't work just use sudo apt-get *alsa* or whatever it is.

----------


## Jose Catre-Vandis

> exactly the same problem as wingnux - no sound since installed 10.10 - really frustrating...
> 
> here are the last few lines:
> /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include/config1.h:175: warning: "CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE" redefined
> ./include/generated/autoconf.h:2099: note: this is the location of the previous definition
> /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c: In function ‘snd_pcm_hw_params’:
> /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:489: error: implicit declaration of function ‘pm_qos_remove_requirement’
> /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:492: error: implicit declaration of function ‘pm_qos_add_requirement’
> make[3]: *** [/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.o] Error 1
> ...


Try fetching down the latest alsa driver snapshot, and untar it, rename and replace the one downloaded by the script

http://www.alsa-project.org/snapshot...g4c406.tar.bz2

----------


## solo16

> Try fetching down the latest alsa driver snapshot, and untar it, rename and replace the one downloaded by the script
> 
> http://www.alsa-project.org/snapshot...g4c406.tar.bz2



Hi,

sorry i'm a newbie to linux, could you please kindly show me step by step of how to update alsa driver?

Thanks in advance!!!

----------


## Jose Catre-Vandis

> Hi,
> 
> sorry i'm a newbie to linux, could you please kindly show me step by step of how to update alsa driver?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



See post number 1 of this thread!

Download the script and have a read through.

However, unless you have a really good reason for doing it, and your sound is working OK, it's not work the aggravation of running the script and then finding it has broken your sound!  :Smile:

----------


## solo16

> See post number 1 of this thread!
> 
> Download the script and have a read through.
> 
> However, unless you have a really good reason for doing it, and your sound is working OK, it's not work the aggravation of running the script and then finding it has broken your sound!


Ok thanks!!! It seems that the new alsa driver for my soundcard has little changes which i assume it is good for the sound quality.

Thanks!

----------


## Yellow Pasque

I've updated the script and made a new thread because the OP is no longer active on this forum. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681577

----------


## godfromdfo

Hello, please help me! my sounds are aweful! I get this error when compiling:



```
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:489: error: implicit declaration of function pm_qos_remove_requirement
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.c:492: error: implicit declaration of function pm_qos_add_requirement
make[3]: *** [/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.o] Error 1
make[2]: *** [/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore] Error 2
make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic'
make: *** [compile] Error 2

***************************************************************************
*  alsa-driver-1.0.23 make failed
```

I was following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1682650

Thank you so so much if you could help!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Yellow Pasque

I am in the midst of a psychotic breakdown due to family issues. Sorry,,

----------


## godfromdfo

> I am in the midst of a psychotic breakdown due to family issues. Sorry,,


umm, no problem, hope things work out for you.

----------


## to0n1

Hi! Can you help me with my problem ?? My notebook is Acer Aspire 7520G with Linux Kubuntu 10.04 & ALSA Drivers. My note have a subwoofer but it dosnt work  :Sad:  I had used a google and  russian ubuntu forum but i didnt find solution(( I read that in Kmix(alsamixer)  must be a Side scrollbar but it dosnt have it  :Sad: ( Then I find this topic and I decided to ask you: can your script help me , and how i can download it(i didnt see a link)?? Sorry my english is too bad i'm from Ukraine :Wink:  

A lot of thx!!!

----------


## to0n1

also my lspci



> 00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)
> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge (rev a2)
> 00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP67 SMBus (rev a2)
> 00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)
> 00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Co-processor (rev a2)
> 00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)
> 00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)
> 00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)
> 00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)
> ...

----------


## Yellow Pasque

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681577

----------


## to0n1

thx for a lin 

my alsa-info


> upload=true&script=true&cardinfo=
> !!################################
> !!ALSA Information Script v 0.4.58
> !!################################
> 
> !!Script ran on: Tue Mar  1 23:24:56 UTC 2011
> 
> 
> !!Linux Distribution
> ...



Plz guys i dont wont to working on windows for a good sound  :Sad: ( save my mind)) 

My problem waiting for solution ....

----------


## Yellow Pasque

This thread is dead. Make your own thread.

----------


## jucabe

But, Where is the script? Sorry I,m full ubuntu beginner and i have the same mic problem with ubuntu netbook.
Could you help me?




> Latest post update 02/07/2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I obviously no longer support my Alsa upgrade scripts. That's why
> I've taken them and the description out.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## lesnoland

Huh? I wanted to download your script right now, and try to modify it. Bad move removing them.

I uploaded the last script I had on my PC in case someone like me needs it.




> Latest post update 02/07/2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I obviously no longer support my Alsa upgrade scripts. That's why
> I've taken them and the description out.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Yellow Pasque

New thread/script: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681577

----------


## thanhquanky

My Alsa Info



```
upload=true&script=true&cardinfo=
!!################################
!!ALSA Information Script v 0.4.60
!!################################

!!Script ran on: Tue Jun 28 03:24:05 UTC 2011


!!Linux Distribution
!!------------------

Ubuntu 11.04 \n \l DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.04"


!!DMI Information
!!---------------

Manufacturer:      System manufacturer
Product Name:      System Product Name
Product Version:   System Version


!!Kernel Information
!!------------------

Kernel release:    2.6.38-8-generic
Operating System:  GNU/Linux
Architecture:      i686
Processor:         i686
SMP Enabled:       Yes


!!ALSA Version
!!------------

Driver version:     1.0.24
Library version:    1.0.24.1
Utilities version:  1.0.24.2


!!Loaded ALSA modules
!!-------------------

snd_hda_intel
snd_usb_audio


!!Sound Servers on this system
!!----------------------------

Pulseaudio:
      Installed - Yes (/usr/bin/pulseaudio)
      Running - Yes

ESound Daemon:
      Installed - Yes (/usr/bin/esd)
      Running - No


!!Soundcards recognised by ALSA
!!-----------------------------

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
                      HDA Intel at 0xfea78000 irq 44
 1 [TigerJet       ]: USB-Audio - USB Internet Phone by TigerJet
                      TigerJet Network, Inc. USB Internet Phone by TigerJet at usb-0000:00:1d.0-2, fu


!!PCI Soundcards installed in the system
!!--------------------------------------

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)


!!Advanced information - PCI Vendor/Device/Subsystem ID's
!!--------------------------------------------------------

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 01)
	Subsystem: 1043:82ea


!!Modprobe options (Sound related)
!!--------------------------------

snd-atiixp-modem: index=-2
snd-intel8x0m: index=-2
snd-via82xx-modem: index=-2
snd-usb-audio: index=-2
snd-usb-caiaq: index=-2
snd-usb-ua101: index=-2
snd-usb-us122l: index=-2
snd-usb-usx2y: index=-2
snd-cmipci: mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388
snd-pcsp: index=-2
snd-usb-audio: index=-2


!!Loaded sound module options
!!--------------------------

!!Module: snd_hda_intel
	bdl_pos_adj : 1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1
	beep_mode : 1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1
	enable : Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y
	enable_msi : -1
	id : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)
	index : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1
	model : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)
	patch : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)
	position_fix : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
	power_save : 0
	power_save_controller : Y
	probe_mask : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1
	probe_only : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
	single_cmd : N

!!Module: snd_usb_audio
	async_unlink : Y
	device_setup : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
	enable : Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y
	id : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)
	ignore_ctl_error : N
	index : -2,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1
	nrpacks : 8
	pid : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1
	vid : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1


!!HDA-Intel Codec information
!!---------------------------
--startcollapse--

Codec: VIA VT1708B 8-Ch
Address: 0
AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 0)
Vendor Id: 0x1106e721
Subsystem Id: 0x104382ea
Revision Id: 0x100100
No Modem Function Group found
Default PCM:
    rates [0x0]:
    bits [0x0]:
    formats [0x0]:
Default Amp-In caps: N/A
Default Amp-Out caps: N/A
GPIO: io=0, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=0, wake=0
Node 0x10 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x411: Stereo
  Device: name="VT1708B Analog", type="Audio", device=0
  Converter: stream=0, channel=0
  PCM:
    rates [0x5e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000
    bits [0xa]: 16 24
    formats [0x1]: PCM
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D3, actual=D3
Node 0x11 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x411: Stereo
  Converter: stream=0, channel=0
  PCM:
    rates [0x5e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000
    bits [0xa]: 16 24
    formats [0x1]: PCM
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
Node 0x12 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x611: Stereo Digital
  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Con Mask", index=0, device=0
  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Pro Mask", index=0, device=0
  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Default", index=0, device=0
  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Switch", index=0, device=0
  Control: name="IEC958 Default PCM Playback Switch", index=0, device=0
  Device: name="VT1708B Digital", type="SPDIF", device=1
  Converter: stream=0, channel=0
  Digital: Enabled
  Digital category: 0x0
  PCM:
    rates [0x1e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000
    bits [0xa]: 16 24
    formats [0x1]: PCM
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
Node 0x13 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In
  Control: name="Capture Volume", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0
  Control: name="Capture Switch", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0
  Device: name="VT1708B Analog", type="Audio", device=0
  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x14, stepsize=0x06, mute=1
  Amp-In vals:  [0x04 0x04]
  Converter: stream=1, channel=0
  SDI-Select: 0
  PCM:
    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000
    bits [0xa]: 16 24
    formats [0x1]: PCM
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
  Connection: 1
     0x17
Node 0x14 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In
  Control: name="Capture Volume", index=1, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0
  Control: name="Capture Switch", index=1, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0
  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x14, stepsize=0x06, mute=1
  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]
  Converter: stream=0, channel=0
  SDI-Select: 0
  PCM:
    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000
    bits [0xa]: 16 24
    formats [0x1]: PCM
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
  Connection: 1
     0x1e
Node 0x15 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x100711: Stereo Digital
  Converter: stream=0, channel=0
  SDI-Select: 0
  Digital:
  Digital category: 0x0
  PCM:
    rates [0x1f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000
    bits [0xa]: 16 24
    formats [0x1]: PCM
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
  Connection: 1
     0x21
Node 0x16 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20050b: Stereo Amp-In
  Control: name="Master Front Playback Volume", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0
  Control: name="Master Front Playback Switch", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0
  Control: name="Rear Mic Playback Volume", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=2, ofs=0
  Control: name="Rear Mic Playback Switch", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=2, ofs=0
  Control: name="Front Mic Playback Volume", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=4, ofs=0
  Control: name="Front Mic Playback Switch", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=4, ofs=0
  Control: name="Line Playback Volume", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=3, ofs=0
  Control: name="Line Playback Switch", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=3, ofs=0
  Control: name="CD Playback Volume", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=1, ofs=0
  Control: name="CD Playback Switch", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=1, ofs=0
  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x17, nsteps=0x18, stepsize=0x06, mute=1
  Amp-In vals:  [0x17 0x17] [0x18 0x18] [0x18 0x18] [0x18 0x18] [0x18 0x18] [0x80 0x80]
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
  Connection: 6
     0x10 0x1f 0x1a 0x1b 0x1e 0x25
Node 0x17 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x300501: Stereo
  Control: name="Input Source", index=0, device=0
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
  Connection: 5
     0x16* 0x1f 0x1a 0x1b 0x1e
Node 0x18 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x30050d: Stereo Amp-Out
  Control: name="Surround Playback Volume", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0
  Control: name="Surround Playback Switch", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0
  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x1b, nsteps=0x1b, stepsize=0x06, mute=1
  Amp-Out vals:  [0x1b 0x1b]
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
  Connection: 1
     0x11
Node 0x19 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo
  Pincap 0x0000001c: OUT HP Detect
  Pin Default 0x01011012: [Jack] Line Out at Ext Rear
    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black
    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x2
  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT
  Unsolicited: tag=04, enabled=1
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D3, actual=D3
  Connection: 1
     0x18
Node 0x1a [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo
  Control: name="Smart 5.1", index=0, device=0
  Pincap 0x00002334: IN OUT Detect
    Vref caps: HIZ 50 100
  Pin Default 0x01a19036: [Jack] Mic at Ext Rear
    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink
    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x6
  Pin-ctls: 0x41: OUT VREF_50
  Unsolicited: tag=04, enabled=1
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
  Connection: 1
     0x26
Node 0x1b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo
  Control: name="Independent HP", index=0, device=0
  Pincap 0x00002334: IN OUT Detect
    Vref caps: HIZ 50 100
  Pin Default 0x0181303e: [Jack] Line In at Ext Rear
    Conn = 1/8, Color = Blue
    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0xe
  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT VREF_HIZ
  Unsolicited: tag=04, enabled=1
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
  Connection: 1
     0x18
Node 0x1c [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out
  Control: name="Front Playback Volume", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0
  Control: name="Front Playback Switch", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0
  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x1b, nsteps=0x1b, stepsize=0x06, mute=1
  Amp-Out vals:  [0x1b 0x1b]
  Pincap 0x0000001c: OUT HP Detect
  Pin Default 0x01014010: [Jack] Line Out at Ext Rear
    Conn = 1/8, Color = Green
    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0
  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT
  Unsolicited: tag=04, enabled=1
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D3, actual=D3
  Connection: 1
     0x16
Node 0x1d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out
  Control: name="Headphone Playback Volume", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0
  Control: name="Headphone Playback Switch", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0
  Control: name="Independent HP", index=0, device=0
  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x1b, nsteps=0x1b, stepsize=0x06, mute=1
  Amp-Out vals:  [0x1b 0x1b]
  Pincap 0x0000001c: OUT HP Detect
  Pin Default 0x0221401f: [Jack] HP Out at Ext Front
    Conn = 1/8, Color = Green
    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0xf
  Pin-ctls: 0xc0: OUT HP
  Unsolicited: tag=05, enabled=1
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D3, actual=D3
  Connection: 2
     0x16* 0x25
Node 0x1e [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo
  Pincap 0x00002334: IN OUT Detect
    Vref caps: HIZ 50 100
  Pin Default 0x02a19038: [Jack] Mic at Ext Front
    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink
    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x8
  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT VREF_HIZ
  Unsolicited: tag=04, enabled=1
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
  Connection: 1
     0x27
Node 0x1f [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400401: Stereo
  Pincap 0x00000020: IN
  Pin Default 0x90370137: [Fixed] CD at Int N/A
    Conn = Analog, Color = Unknown
    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x7
    Misc = NO_PRESENCE
  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
Node 0x20 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400701: Stereo Digital
  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT
  Pin Default 0x074311f0: [Jack] SPDIF Out at Ext Rear Panel
    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Black
    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0
    Misc = NO_PRESENCE
  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
  Connection: 1
     0x12
Node 0x21 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400601: Stereo Digital
  Pincap 0x00010030: IN OUT EAPD
  EAPD 0x2: EAPD
  Pin Default 0x47c421f0: [N/A] SPDIF In at Ext Rear Panel
    Conn = RCA, Color = Grey
    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0
    Misc = NO_PRESENCE
  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
Node 0x22 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo
  Pincap 0x00000014: OUT Detect
  Pin Default 0x01016011: [Jack] Line Out at Ext Rear
    Conn = 1/8, Color = Orange
    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x1
  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT
  Unsolicited: tag=04, enabled=1
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D3, actual=D3
  Connection: 1
     0x26
Node 0x23 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo
  Pincap 0x00000014: OUT Detect
  Pin Default 0x01012014: [Jack] Line Out at Ext Rear
    Conn = 1/8, Color = Grey
    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x4
  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT
  Unsolicited: tag=04, enabled=1
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D3, actual=D3
  Connection: 1
     0x27
Node 0x24 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x411: Stereo
  Converter: stream=0, channel=0
  PCM:
    rates [0x5e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000
    bits [0xa]: 16 24
    formats [0x1]: PCM
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
Node 0x25 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x411: Stereo
  Converter: stream=0, channel=0
  PCM:
    rates [0x5e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000
    bits [0xa]: 16 24
    formats [0x1]: PCM
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D3, actual=D3
Node 0x26 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x30050d: Stereo Amp-Out
  Control: name="Center Playback Volume", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=1, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0
  Control: name="LFE Playback Volume", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=2, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0
  Control: name="Center Playback Switch", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=1, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0
  Control: name="LFE Playback Switch", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=2, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0
  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x1b, nsteps=0x1b, stepsize=0x06, mute=1
  Amp-Out vals:  [0x1b 0x1b]
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
  Connection: 1
     0x24
Node 0x27 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x30050d: Stereo Amp-Out
  Control: name="Side Playback Volume", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0
  Control: name="Side Playback Switch", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0
  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x1b, nsteps=0x1b, stepsize=0x06, mute=1
  Amp-Out vals:  [0x1b 0x1b]
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3
  Power: setting=D3, actual=D3
  Connection: 1
     0x25
--endcollapse--


!!USB Mixer information
!!---------------------------
--startcollapse--

USB Mixer: usb_id=0x06e6c200, ctrlif=1, ctlerr=0
Card: TigerJet Network, Inc. USB Internet Phone by TigerJet at usb-0000:00:1d.0-2, fu
  Unit: 5
    Control: name="Headset Capture Volume", index=0
    Info: id=5, control=2, cmask=0x0, channels=1, type="S16"
    Volume: min=0, max=3840, dBmin=0, dBmax=1500
  Unit: 5
    Control: name="Headset Capture Switch", index=0
    Info: id=5, control=1, cmask=0x0, channels=1, type="INV_BOOLEAN"
    Volume: min=0, max=1, dBmin=0, dBmax=0
  Unit: 6
    Control: name="PCM Playback Volume", index=0
    Info: id=6, control=2, cmask=0x0, channels=1, type="S16"
    Volume: min=0, max=3840, dBmin=0, dBmax=1500
  Unit: 6
    Control: name="PCM Playback Switch", index=0
    Info: id=6, control=1, cmask=0x0, channels=1, type="INV_BOOLEAN"
    Volume: min=0, max=1, dBmin=0, dBmax=0
--endcollapse--


!!ALSA Device nodes
!!-----------------

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  9 Jun 28 02:16 /dev/snd/controlC0
crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  4 Jun 28 02:16 /dev/snd/controlC1
crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  8 Jun 28 02:16 /dev/snd/hwC0D0
crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  7 Jun 28 10:20 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c
crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  6 Jun 28 10:20 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  5 Jun 28 10:20 /dev/snd/pcmC0D1p
crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  3 Jun 28 10:20 /dev/snd/pcmC1D0c
crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  2 Jun 28 10:22 /dev/snd/pcmC1D0p
crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  1 Jun 28 02:16 /dev/snd/seq
crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 33 Jun 28 02:16 /dev/snd/timer

/dev/snd/by-id:
total 0
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  60 Jun 28 02:16 .
drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 280 Jun 28 02:16 ..
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  12 Jun 28 02:16 usb-TigerJet_Network__Inc._USB_Internet_Phone_by_TigerJet_A921050108E1D2-01 -> ../controlC1

/dev/snd/by-path:
total 0
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  80 Jun 28 02:16 .
drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 280 Jun 28 02:16 ..
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  12 Jun 28 02:16 pci-0000:00:1b.0 -> ../controlC0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  12 Jun 28 02:16 pci-0000:00:1d.0-usb-0:2:1.1 -> ../controlC1


!!Aplay/Arecord output
!!------------

APLAY

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: VT1708B Analog [VT1708B Analog]
  Subdevices: 2/2
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: VT1708B Digital [VT1708B Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: TigerJet [USB Internet Phone by TigerJet], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

ARECORD

**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: VT1708B Analog [VT1708B Analog]
  Subdevices: 2/2
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
card 1: TigerJet [USB Internet Phone by TigerJet], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

!!Amixer output
!!-------------

!!-------Mixer controls for card 0 [Intel]

Card hw:0 'Intel'/'HDA Intel at 0xfea78000 irq 44'
  Mixer name	: 'VIA VT1708B 8-Ch'
  Components	: 'HDA:1106e721,104382ea,00100100'
  Controls      : 35
  Simple ctrls  : 19
Simple mixer control 'Master Front',0
  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum
  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
  Limits: Playback 0 - 24
  Mono:
  Front Left: Playback 23 [96%] [0.00dB] [on]
  Front Right: Playback 23 [96%] [0.00dB] [on]
Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0
  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum
  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
  Limits: Playback 0 - 27
  Mono:
  Front Left: Playback 27 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]
  Front Right: Playback 27 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]
Simple mixer control 'PCM',0
  Capabilities: pvolume penum
  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
  Limits: Playback 0 - 255
  Mono:
  Front Left: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]
  Front Right: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]
Simple mixer control 'Front',0
  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum
  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
  Limits: Playback 0 - 27
  Mono:
  Front Left: Playback 27 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]
  Front Right: Playback 27 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]
Simple mixer control 'Front Mic',0
  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum
  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
  Limits: Playback 0 - 24
  Mono:
  Front Left: Playback 24 [100%] [1.75dB] [on]
  Front Right: Playback 24 [100%] [1.75dB] [on]
Simple mixer control 'Surround',0
  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum
  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
  Limits: Playback 0 - 27
  Mono:
  Front Left: Playback 27 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]
  Front Right: Playback 27 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]
Simple mixer control 'Center',0
  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum
  Playback channels: Mono
  Limits: Playback 0 - 27
  Mono: Playback 27 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]
Simple mixer control 'LFE',0
  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum
  Playback channels: Mono
  Limits: Playback 0 - 27
  Mono: Playback 27 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]
Simple mixer control 'Side',0
  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum
  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
  Limits: Playback 0 - 27
  Mono:
  Front Left: Playback 27 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]
  Front Right: Playback 27 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]
Simple mixer control 'Line',0
  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum
  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
  Limits: Playback 0 - 24
  Mono:
  Front Left: Playback 24 [100%] [1.75dB] [on]
  Front Right: Playback 24 [100%] [1.75dB] [on]
Simple mixer control 'CD',0
  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum
  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
  Limits: Playback 0 - 24
  Mono:
  Front Left: Playback 24 [100%] [1.75dB] [on]
  Front Right: Playback 24 [100%] [1.75dB] [on]
Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0
  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum
  Playback channels: Mono
  Mono: Playback [on]
Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Default PCM',0
  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum
  Playback channels: Mono
  Mono: Playback [on]
Simple mixer control 'Capture',0
  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch penum
  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right
  Limits: Capture 0 - 20
  Front Left: Capture 4 [20%] [7.00dB] [on]
  Front Right: Capture 4 [20%] [7.00dB] [on]
Simple mixer control 'Capture',1
  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch penum
  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right
  Limits: Capture 0 - 20
  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [0.00dB] [on]
  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [0.00dB] [on]
Simple mixer control 'Independent HP',0
  Capabilities: enum
  Items: 'OFF' 'ON'
  Item0: 'OFF'
Simple mixer control 'Input Source',0
  Capabilities: cenum
  Items: 'Stereo Mixer' 'Rear Mic' 'Front Mic' 'Line' 'CD'
  Item0: 'Stereo Mixer'
Simple mixer control 'Rear Mic',0
  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum
  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
  Limits: Playback 0 - 24
  Mono:
  Front Left: Playback 24 [100%] [1.75dB] [on]
  Front Right: Playback 24 [100%] [1.75dB] [on]
Simple mixer control 'Smart 5.1',0
  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum
  Playback channels: Mono
  Mono: Playback [on]

!!-------Mixer controls for card 1 [TigerJet]

Card hw:1 'TigerJet'/'TigerJet Network, Inc. USB Internet Phone by TigerJet at usb-0000:00:1d.0-2, fu'
  Mixer name	: 'USB Mixer'
  Components	: 'USB06e6:c200'
  Controls      : 4
  Simple ctrls  : 2
Simple mixer control 'PCM',0
  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum
  Playback channels: Mono
  Limits: Playback 0 - 15
  Mono: Playback 15 [100%] [15.00dB] [on]
Simple mixer control 'Headset',0
  Capabilities: cvolume cvolume-joined cswitch cswitch-joined penum
  Capture channels: Mono
  Limits: Capture 0 - 15
  Mono: Capture 8 [53%] [8.00dB] [on]


!!Alsactl output
!!-------------

--startcollapse--
state.Intel {
	control.1 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Master Front Playback Volume'
		value.0 23
		value.1 23
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 2
			range '0 - 24'
			dbmin -4025
			dbmax 175
			dbvalue.0 0
			dbvalue.1 0
		}
	}
	control.2 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Master Front Playback Switch'
		value.0 true
		value.1 true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 2
		}
	}
	control.3 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Front Playback Volume'
		value.0 27
		value.1 27
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 2
			range '0 - 27'
			dbmin -4725
			dbmax 0
			dbvalue.0 0
			dbvalue.1 0
		}
	}
	control.4 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Front Playback Switch'
		value.0 true
		value.1 true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 2
		}
	}
	control.5 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Surround Playback Volume'
		value.0 27
		value.1 27
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 2
			range '0 - 27'
			dbmin -4725
			dbmax 0
			dbvalue.0 0
			dbvalue.1 0
		}
	}
	control.6 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Surround Playback Switch'
		value.0 true
		value.1 true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 2
		}
	}
	control.7 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Center Playback Volume'
		value 27
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 1
			range '0 - 27'
			dbmin -4725
			dbmax 0
			dbvalue.0 0
		}
	}
	control.8 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'LFE Playback Volume'
		value 27
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 1
			range '0 - 27'
			dbmin -4725
			dbmax 0
			dbvalue.0 0
		}
	}
	control.9 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Center Playback Switch'
		value true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 1
		}
	}
	control.10 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'LFE Playback Switch'
		value true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 1
		}
	}
	control.11 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Side Playback Volume'
		value.0 27
		value.1 27
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 2
			range '0 - 27'
			dbmin -4725
			dbmax 0
			dbvalue.0 0
			dbvalue.1 0
		}
	}
	control.12 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Side Playback Switch'
		value.0 true
		value.1 true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 2
		}
	}
	control.13 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Headphone Playback Volume'
		value.0 27
		value.1 27
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 2
			range '0 - 27'
			dbmin -4725
			dbmax 0
			dbvalue.0 0
			dbvalue.1 0
		}
	}
	control.14 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Headphone Playback Switch'
		value.0 true
		value.1 true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 2
		}
	}
	control.15 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Rear Mic Playback Volume'
		value.0 24
		value.1 24
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 2
			range '0 - 24'
			dbmin -4025
			dbmax 175
			dbvalue.0 175
			dbvalue.1 175
		}
	}
	control.16 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Rear Mic Playback Switch'
		value.0 true
		value.1 true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 2
		}
	}
	control.17 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Front Mic Playback Volume'
		value.0 24
		value.1 24
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 2
			range '0 - 24'
			dbmin -4025
			dbmax 175
			dbvalue.0 175
			dbvalue.1 175
		}
	}
	control.18 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Front Mic Playback Switch'
		value.0 true
		value.1 true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 2
		}
	}
	control.19 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Line Playback Volume'
		value.0 24
		value.1 24
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 2
			range '0 - 24'
			dbmin -4025
			dbmax 175
			dbvalue.0 175
			dbvalue.1 175
		}
	}
	control.20 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Line Playback Switch'
		value.0 true
		value.1 true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 2
		}
	}
	control.21 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'CD Playback Volume'
		value.0 24
		value.1 24
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 2
			range '0 - 24'
			dbmin -4025
			dbmax 175
			dbvalue.0 175
			dbvalue.1 175
		}
	}
	control.22 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'CD Playback Switch'
		value.0 true
		value.1 true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 2
		}
	}
	control.23 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Independent HP'
		value OFF
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type ENUMERATED
			count 1
			item.0 OFF
			item.1 ON
		}
	}
	control.24 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Smart 5.1'
		value true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 1
		}
	}
	control.25 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Capture Volume'
		value.0 4
		value.1 4
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 2
			range '0 - 20'
			dbmin 0
			dbmax 3500
			dbvalue.0 700
			dbvalue.1 700
		}
	}
	control.26 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Capture Switch'
		value.0 true
		value.1 true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 2
		}
	}
	control.27 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Capture Volume'
		index 1
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 2
			range '0 - 20'
			dbmin 0
			dbmax 3500
			dbvalue.0 0
			dbvalue.1 0
		}
	}
	control.28 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Capture Switch'
		index 1
		value.0 true
		value.1 true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 2
		}
	}
	control.29 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Input Source'
		value 'Stereo Mixer'
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type ENUMERATED
			count 1
			item.0 'Stereo Mixer'
			item.1 'Rear Mic'
			item.2 'Front Mic'
			item.3 Line
			item.4 CD
		}
	}
	control.30 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Playback Con Mask'
		value '0fff000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'
		comment {
			access read
			type IEC958
			count 1
		}
	}
	control.31 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Playback Pro Mask'
		value '0f00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'
		comment {
			access read
			type IEC958
			count 1
		}
	}
	control.32 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Playback Default'
		value '0400000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type IEC958
			count 1
		}
	}
	control.33 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Playback Switch'
		value true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 1
		}
	}
	control.34 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Default PCM Playback Switch'
		value true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 1
		}
	}
	control.35 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'PCM Playback Volume'
		value.0 255
		value.1 255
		comment {
			access 'read write user'
			type INTEGER
			count 2
			range '0 - 255'
			tlv '0000000100000008ffffec1400000014'
			dbmin -5100
			dbmax 0
			dbvalue.0 0
			dbvalue.1 0
		}
	}
}
state.TigerJet {
	control.1 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'PCM Playback Switch'
		value true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 1
		}
	}
	control.2 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'PCM Playback Volume'
		value 15
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 1
			range '0 - 15'
			dbmin 0
			dbmax 1500
			dbvalue.0 1500
		}
	}
	control.3 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Headset Capture Switch'
		value true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 1
		}
	}
	control.4 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Headset Capture Volume'
		value 8
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 1
			range '0 - 15'
			dbmin 0
			dbmax 1500
			dbvalue.0 800
		}
	}
}
--endcollapse--


!!All Loaded Modules
!!------------------

Module
nls_utf8
isofs
nls_iso8859_1
nls_cp437
vfat
fat
binfmt_misc
snd_hda_codec_via
snd_hda_intel
snd_usb_audio
snd_hda_codec
snd_hwdep
snd_usbmidi_lib
snd_pcm
snd_seq_midi
snd_rawmidi
snd_seq_midi_event
snd_seq
snd_timer
snd_seq_device
ppdev
i915
usbhid
usb_storage
uas
hid
psmouse
parport_pc
asus_atk0110
snd
serio_raw
drm_kms_helper
soundcore
snd_page_alloc
drm
i2c_algo_bit
video
lp
parport
r8169


!!Sysfs Files
!!-----------

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/init_pin_configs:
0x19 0x01011012
0x1a 0x01a19036
0x1b 0x0181303e
0x1c 0x01014010
0x1d 0x0221401f
0x1e 0x02a19038
0x1f 0x90370137
0x20 0x074311f0
0x21 0x47c421f0
0x22 0x01016011
0x23 0x01012014

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/driver_pin_configs:

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/user_pin_configs:

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/init_verbs:


!!ALSA/HDA dmesg
!!------------------

[   15.083020] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
[   15.243577] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   15.243635] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X
[   15.243662] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   15.288722] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio
```

----------


## Hasi-Khan

hey all, You can download ALSA Upgrade Script & instructions in new thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681577

----------


## himanishkp

helooo.. am not able to get any sounds from my sony vaio laptop.. not even a single sound.. and laptop mouse isn't working too in ubuntu os.. give me some suggesions what to do.. plzz...

----------


## lewmur

> helooo.. am not able to get any sounds from my sony vaio laptop.. not even a single sound.. and laptop mouse isn't working too in ubuntu os.. give me some suggesions what to do.. plzz...


My only suggestion at this point, is that you give a lot more info.  What is the exact model number of your laptop?  What sound chipset is it using?  What OS version are you using?  Have you ever had a Linux version work on your laptop?  Did you have sound and mouse when you booted from the LiveCD?  Have you tried other LiveCDs?

----------


## oetspiek

Hallo, i have no sound on Medion MD96218 notebook,
my alsa info,

@ cat /proc/asound/version 
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.

@aplay -l 
kaart 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], apparaat 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
  Sub-apparaten: 1/1
  Sub-apparaat #0: subdevice #0

@alsamixer 
Card: HDA ATI SB                                     F1:  Help               │
│ Chip: SigmaTel STAC9200                              F2:  System information │
│ View: F3: Playback  F4: Capture  F5:[All]            F6:  Select sound card  │
│ Item: Capture [dB gain: 22,50, 22,50]                Esc: Exit               │
│                                                                              │
│                       ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐                        │
│                       │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │                        │
│                       │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │                        │
│                       │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │                        │
│                       │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │                        │
│                       │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │                        │
│                       │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │                        │
│                       │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │                        │
│                       │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │                        │
│                       │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │                        │
│                       │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │                        │
│                       ├──┤     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘                        │
│                       │OO│                                                   │
│                       └──┘             L    R                                │
│                                       CAPTURE                                │
│                     100<>100 100<>100 100<>100   0<>0                        │
│                      Master    PCM   <Capture >  Mux      
@lsmod | grep snd 

**** Lijst van PLAYBACK hardware-apparaten ****
kaart 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], apparaat 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
  Sub-apparaten: 1/1
  Sub-apparaat #0: subdevice #0
jan@medion:~$ alsamixer 
jan@medion:~$ alsamixer 
jan@medion:~$ lsmod | grep snd 
snd_hda_codec_idt      54887  1 
snd_hda_intel          22107  2 
snd_hda_codec          87552  2 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel
snd_hwdep               5040  1 snd_hda_codec
snd_pcm                71475  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec
snd_seq_midi            4588  0 
snd_rawmidi            17783  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_midi_event      6047  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq                47174  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
snd_timer              19067  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd_seq_device          5744  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
snd                     49006  13  snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_  hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_se  q_device
soundcore                880  1 snd
snd_page_alloc          7120  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

Module                  Size  Used by
binfmt_misc             6599  1 
sha256_generic         11267  2 
aes_i586                7280  174 
aes_generic            26875  1 aes_i586
parport_pc             26058  0 
joydev                  8735  0 
ppdev                   5556  0 
dm_crypt               11385  1 
snd_hda_codec_idt      54887  1 
arc4                    1165  2 
snd_hda_intel          22107  2 
snd_hda_codec          87552  2 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel
snd_hwdep               5040  1 snd_hda_codec
snd_pcm                71475  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec
snd_seq_midi            4588  0 
snd_rawmidi            17783  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_midi_event      6047  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq                47174  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
snd_timer              19067  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd_seq_device          5744  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
rtl8180                27401  0 
mac80211              231541  1 rtl8180
eeprom_93cx6            1345  1 rtl8180
snd                     49006  13  snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_  hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_se  q_device
psmouse                59033  0 
cfg80211              144470  2 rtl8180,mac80211
serio_raw               4022  0 
soundcore                880  1 snd
shpchp                 29886  0 
i2c_piix4               8635  0 
snd_page_alloc          7120  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
lp                      7342  0 
parport                31492  3 parport_pc,ppdev,lp
radeon                825934  3 
ttm                    56633  1 radeon
usbhid                 36882  0 
drm_kms_helper         30200  1 radeon
video                  18712  0 
hid                    67742  1 usbhid
drm                   168054  5 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper
output                  1883  1 video
sky2                   45127  0 
ati_agp                 5202  0 
pata_atiixp             3288  3 
agpgart                32011  3 ttm,drm,ati_agp
i2c_algo_bit            5168  1 radeon


jan@medion:~$ lspci 
00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 5a31 (rev 01)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)
00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)
00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (rev 80)
00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 83)
00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 IDE Controller (rev 80)
00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80)
00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 80)
01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 14)
08:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)

Please how can i resolve this problem?

----------


## nikhilgaw07

I hve the amd64 processor with gigabyte mb and snd-via82xx as a sound driver.
I had much tried to install the sound driver through ALSA. but every time it failed with following error while running    sudo make all command


make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include'
make[1]: Nothing to be done for `modules_install'.
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include'
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
mkdir -p /lib/modules/2.6.32-38-generic/kernel/sound/acore
cp snd-hrtimer.ko snd-hwdep.ko snd-page-alloc.ko snd-pcm.ko snd-rawmidi.ko snd-timer.ko snd.ko /lib/modules/2.6.32-38-generic/kernel/sound/acore
cp: cannot stat `snd-hrtimer.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd-hwdep.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd-page-alloc.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd-pcm.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd-rawmidi.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd-timer.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd.ko': No such file or directory
make[1]: *** [modules_install] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
make: *** [install-modules] Error 1

----------


## dushyanthhkinjarapu

Thank you very much for your update........

----------

